# Star Wars: We Joined the Rebellion for This?!



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC Thread
Character Thread

A month ago, the Rebel Alliance achieved its first true victory against the Galactic Empire by destroying the gigantic battle station, the Death Star. The victory, however, sparked a massive crackdown by the Empire. The Rebel base on the fourth moon of Yavin was evacuated immediately as an Imperial fleet attacked, and since then, the Alliance has been on the run.

In the Core Worlds, the control of the Empire is the same as it always was. Harsh, but in the background. Anyone speaking out against the Empire was quickly, and quietly, removed from sight. But in the rest of the galaxy, and especially the Outer Rim where the Alliance Fleet attmped to hide, the once small presence of the Empire was now out in the open and more oppressive than ever. Garrisons across the galaxy were doubled in size, at least, and whole cities were destroyed if there was any hint of Rebel activity.

This climate made it difficult for the Alliance to operate, but at the same time, was the catalyst for hundreds of defections. Many of these defectors were Imperials, having never truly seen what the Emperor was willing to do. One such informant was stationed somewhere on Tatooine. He was, apparently, high positioned as he had provided a great deal of sensitive information to the Rebellion, though his name and exact location was never known to keep his identity safe from the Empire.

However, according to information acquired by the Alliance, the informant has been found out by the Empire. They have not acted on the knowledge of this informant yet, but his last report states that it is likely they are simply trying to find his contacts within the Alliance. It is likely, though, that the Empire will simply deal with him before anymore vital information gets out.

In light of this, and the importance of the informant, he has elected to simply defect. Alliance High Command has agreed to help, and sent a team to find him and get him out alive. The problem is, of course, that his identity is still unknown, meaning that the team will have to actually figure out who he as well as making sure he stays alive and gets away safely.

Due to the heavy Imperial presence on Tatooine, coupled with a planet filled with bounty hunters, smugglers, and other scum of the galaxy who would gladly turn over Rebel agents for credits, the Alliance was not able to send the team in with any real support. Instead, they were sent undercover aboard a small transport in the guise of a merchant ship.

But the cover was blown, meaning that the local fleet quickly moved to intercept the ship. The pilot avoided the fleet with only a few shots taken, and managed to get down to the planet and safely land north of the Imperial capital of Bestine to drop the team off.

However, the pilot of the transport was not able to wait long. TIE Fighters had tracked the ship and the second the team was on the sand, the pilot got the ship back in the air and was gone, TIEs not far behind.

But that wasn't your concern anymore. Bestine was about a kilometer south, and even though it would be the best place to start looking for an Imperial defector, it was also where the largest Imperial garrison on the planet was located. They may not know that you were on the ground, as the ship had evaded the Imperials for long enough to make the drop safely, but the Empire rarely left much to chance.

Around you was Tatooine...rolling dunes with little place to hide and two suns high in the sky providing a little too much heat. In hindsight, it might have been better if the quick drop was made somewhere a little farther from Bestine, but there had been little time to stop as it was, and it was too late now to think about things like that.

The important part was that the team was on the ground and in the few short minutes since the transport had left, no ships beyond the TIEs has gone over. There was a chance that you hadn't been spotted.

Everyone:[sblock]Attached is a map of the planet for reference. Bestine is, roughly, near the center.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2007)

Issachar shades his eyes as he scans the barran landscape, taking in what little there is to see besides dirt, rocks, and sand.  "Skywalker came from this dustball?  Wow, I think I'm even more impressed.  Hey Kel, what do you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

With a quick motion, Cydarius switches on his Coolth backpack, breathing a sigh of relief as the self-cooling unit begins to pump. It may not provide as much relief from the heat as a full Coolth suit, but it was far better than no protection at all.

Raising a hand to guard against the glare of the twin suns, he eyes the horizon. Turning toward the rest of the team, he speaks in his low, baritone voice. "We should determine if there is a way into Bestin without being stopped by perimeter guards."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 18, 2007)

Jate snaps up his hood and casts a concerned look at the sky.

His vocalizer crackles to life.  "True, but we should find some cover first.  It's a good bet the Imperials will send a patrol this way, and I don't think we don't want to be here when they come."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

"A wise suggestion, Jate," responds Cydarius to his companion as he continues to survey the rolling sand dunes and little else. "Of course, finding cover and hiding our tracks is not going to be a simple matter."


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2007)

"I agree that getting into shelter would be a very good idea," Varren says as he blinks his red eyes and shades them from the glaring suns.  He eyes Cydarius' coolth unit enviously, wishing that he would have thought of purchasing one.  "If what I've heard about deserts are correct, we really should wait until nightfall before continuing.  Deserts cool down remarkably in the night.  not to mention that it would be easier to avoid any Imperial attention when we do arrive in Bestine."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

Cydarius gives a small chuckle. "We could also walk into a Krayt Dragon lair while we stumble about in the darkness, and that would end our trip really quick."


----------



## possum (Jun 19, 2007)

Varren nods at Cydarius' comment, the visual image of one of Tatooine's monstrous lifeforms being discovered by them and then devouring all of them in one bit plays through his head.  A brief thought on how a quick death by being eaten to death would be much better than dying in the Force-forsaken land of Tatooine is quickly suppressed.  "That is very true, Cydarius," he instead replies.  "But what _if_ those TIEs circle around and decide to look for us?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

Cyd shrugs his shoulders. "Truth be told, there isn't much we can do. We don't have a vehicle, and the nearest city is Arnthout, 15 kilometers away. That is a long hike in this heat." The human again glances around at the horizon, noting only the rolling dunes of sand. "And I'm afraid I don't see anything that passes for shelter, either."


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2007)

"There is always Bestine," Varren suggests, shrugging his shoulders.  "It is only about a kilometer away.  It may have an Imperial garrison, but right now it's our best hope for survival."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

"Well, let's get moving, I can fix you up if you get shot but I can't cure dehydration."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2007)

Cyd shrugs again and heads toward Bestine, adjusting his pack on his shoulders before heading out. Hopefully, they would be able to find a way past any imperial checkpoint and get into the city without too much attention.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2007)

Kel heads out with Cyd, eyes watching the dunes for any signs of help of danger.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

Issachar also follows Cyd.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2007)

Varren also heads towards Bestine.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

Cyd curses under his breath as he walks; his pack may keep him cool, but the soldier didn't like the sand at all. He could feel the heat of it through the thick soles of his boots. He shook his head, not being able to fathom why anyone would settle in such an inhospitable place.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

Issachar sighs.   "It's hot..."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

A few short minutes of walking in what is, according to the map, the right direction to reach Bestine, and the rolling dunes begin to flatten out and provide a sight of the city, itself. Even from a distance, speeders can be seen heading in and out of the city off in other directions. None of them head for the dunes, though, instead aiming for flatter land to travel wherever they're going.

There are also two distinct objects that can be seen near one of the openings in small buildings that is probably a large street...they look about building height, with a larger top supported by what has to be smaller columns of some sort. At the base of the supports are large groups of white which are moving here and there, stopping speeders for a few moments as they come and go.

In the sky, ships of various types are coming and going, though most look to be of Imperial design. However, there isn't any sign of the TIEs that chased off the landing shuttle not long before. It seems that most of the starship traffic coming in and out of Bestine are in the form of shuttles, most of which head straight into orbit.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 22, 2007)

"Don't worry, Issachar.  We'll have a chance to cool off once we get into Bestine."

...

As he walks, Major Karr watches the surroundings carefully for any signs of hostile activity.  As the city comes into view, he holds up a hand, calling a halt.  Signalling everyone to crouch down, he retrieves his electrobinoculars from his vest and scans the city perimeter, looking for Imperial guards or patrols, approaches to the city that offer cover, and entry points, both covert and obvious.

(Ankh, does the city have a wall, or is the perimeter of the city nothing more than "the place the buildings stop"?)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

Cydarius steps up next to Karr, as the major peers through his binoculars. "If there is a way around those stormtroopers, we should find it," he says, his voice low.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

Karr:[sblock] There doesn't look to be a wall. The electrobinoculars let you see that the two building-sized-objects are actually AT-ST walkers flanking the main street, with about a dozen stormtroopers. There are other, smaller, streets and alleys that look to be unguarded, but with the openness in all around Bestine's perimeter, it would be very difficult to approach at all without being spotted.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2007)

As the group reaches the capital city of Tatooine and the others scan the city with their binoculars, Varren crouches down with the rest of the group and scans the area with his own pair of macrobinoculars.

"I know armor of that sort has to have some sort of visual enhancements," he whispers to the rest of the group.  "But what about approaching from night?  We would have to have _some_ sort of advantage then."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

"Agreed. Approaching under the cover of darkness seems to be the safest choice." Cydarius checks the chronometer on his wrist, determining how long they have until darkness falls.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 22, 2007)

Isschar looks at Varren skeptically,  "Visual enhancements?  They don't seem to help them hit anything though..."


----------



## Elephant (Jun 23, 2007)

Karr murmers, "Two AT-STs and about dozen stormtroopers.  We'll have to step softly, here.

After listening to Varren and Cyd's remarks, Karr points out "We can't just sit tight here - if a patrol is dispatched to our dropoff point, they'll easily follow our tracks here.  We need to keep moving and cross some rocky ground or hope for enough wind to cover our tracks if we want to avoid being followed.  I doubt our cover story will hold, what with those TIE fighters chasing our transport."

(Ankh)
[sblock]Did you have a cover story in mind for us, or should I make something up now?  Or would I assume that it's blown wide open from the point our transport was compromised?[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 24, 2007)

Elephant:[sblock]Due to the small amount of information that was known, no cover story was really put into place. The transport being caught would still not completely compromise the situation, though, as Tatooine is still well known as a planet with a great deal of scum and similar types.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 24, 2007)

Jate rolls over onto his back, sighing heavily.  "If we're spotted out here with our bellies pressed against the dunes, peering at the checkpoint though our binoculars, it isn't going to do much for our credibility.  And honestly, we don't have much choice.  They're going to see us approaching, there's no getting around that.  I say we just walk up to the checkpoint and ask for directions to the nearest speeder mechanic - say ours broke down a couple of clicks back.  There's no one in the galaxy less curious than a busy checkpoint guard.  They'll never check.  It should be good enough."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2007)

Cydarius nods at Jate. "It is worth a shot. Jate, you mind doing the talking? I've seen you talk your way out of tough situations before."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 25, 2007)

While discussing what should be done, movement could be seen back towards Bestine. The white objects that were likely Stormtroopers had stopped the rather random walking around the checkpoint and had formed into a larger group. One of the larger objects, likely an AT-ST, looked to have taken position next to the group.

And they were moving.

It was hard to tell at first, due to the distance, but it was soon apparent that the tall, two-legged AT-ST was growing slightly larger. They were coming, roughly, towards the group, though it looked as if the AT-ST was moving slowly to not lose the group of Stormtroopers.


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2007)

Varren watches through the lenses of his macrobinoculars as the Imperials begin to head their way.  While he himself had never been in battle with the nearly 9-meter tall war machine, but many of the troops he had transported had been.  With the walker and a Stormtrooper escort apparently headed his way, he mutters the only word that seems appropriate.  "Oh kriff..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2007)

Issachar glances at Varren worriedly, "What?  What is it?"


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2007)

"Take a look at the AT-STs," Varren says, people familiar with Duros seeing the fear in his red eyes.  He hands his set of binoculars to Issacher.  "Is it just me, or are they moving towards us?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

*Cydarius Rath*

"Hutt slime," curses Cyd under his breath. The soldier can do little more than shake his head. "Well, we have three options. One, we run. Two, we go forward with the plan, and try to bluff our way out of this. Or three, we fight. I don't relish the idea of fighting a scout walker, though."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2007)

Issachar takes the macrobinoculars and looks through them.  "Huh?  Where are the- oh."  He watches silently for a moment. "Uh... hey, I think we should move somewhere else...  We won't get lost as long as we keep Bestine in sight right?  So why don't we just enter from the other side?"


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2007)

"It's not possible to fight, not unless one of you somehow managed to hide a PLX missile launcher on them."  Varren turns to Issacher.  "That may be our best option," he says.  "There's still the other walker, though."


----------



## Elephant (Jun 26, 2007)

"Let's slide back out of sight, then walk away casually." Karr points in a direction perpendicular to the path of the walker and the stormtroopers.

"If we turn in towards the settlement in about a kilometer, it won't look as though we're coming from exactly where they're headed.  I'd rather not try to explain us to a stormtrooper patrol."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 26, 2007)

Jate nods and begins to slide backwards down the dune.

"That makes good sense.  Let's get moving."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Cyd draws back over the crest of the dune, and begins to lead the group in a directional parrallel to the edge of the city.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 26, 2007)

The dunes rise up a bit more as the group heads away from the path of the Imperials, and, thankfully, the patrol doesn't seem to take notice as it continues on its current course. Moving around, it looks like most all of the ways into Bestine, no matter how small the roads in, if sand between buildings counts as a road, is guarded by at least a few Imperial troopers.

However, there does look to be a smaller road in front of the group now, towards the east edge of the city rather than the north, and there only looks to be a few white-armoured troopers stopping the speeders that move through.

Kel and Karr:[sblock] You can heard the sound of a speeder coming a fair ways off behind you, likely coming towards the city.[/sblock]


----------



## Elephant (Jun 27, 2007)

Karr says, "There's a speeder coming from somewhere out in the desert, behind us.  Why don't we see if we can hitch a ride into the settlement?"


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2007)

"Presuming that it's not Imperial," Varren says before quickly apologizing for his pessimism.  "It _is_ worth shot, I suppose."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 27, 2007)

Issachar shrugs,  "We better come up with a cover story though."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Cydarius shrugs, what seems to be a common habit for the human. "Either way," he says.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 28, 2007)

"Let's say we're a group of hunters whose speeder broke down, so we need a spare repulsor coil and a ride back out to our speeder."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2007)

The sound soon grew to the point where the others could hear the speeder just as clearly. In a few more moments, an object could be seen moving quickly across the horizon and it was growing. Soon, the shape of a fairly new looking, covered speeder became recognizable. The speeder looked to be a mix of black and subtle, deep reds, and it showed now sign of slowing as it came directly towards the group.

The speeder came to a sudden, almost dangerous looking stop barely twenty meters from the group. The hatch on the right side opened upwards, and a young looking human male, with scruffy brown hair and a jacket that looked like it was twice his age, nearly jumped out. His right hand was at his hip, over a holster that likely held a blaster, but it wasn't drawn, and he waved at the group with his other hand, "Oy, you! Unless you want to draw even more attention to yourselves today I'd suggest getting in!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

"Indeed," replies Cydarius, glancing around at his companions. Then, he steps forward and moves to clamber into the vehicle.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 29, 2007)

Issachar nods and follows Cyd, wondering just what the driver means by 'more attention.'


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2007)

Varren nods and enters the landspeeder with the rest of his team.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 29, 2007)

Jate shrugs, wondering at the wisdom of subjecting themselves to themselves to the will of a complete stranger, but shrugs and clambers in after the others.

"So, uh...  I don't believe you mentioned who the hell you are."


----------



## Elephant (Jun 29, 2007)

Karr regards the crowded speeder with a frown before stuffing himself in with the rest of the group.

I'm Karr.  Thanks for stopping to give us a ride.  What do you mean by "more attention"?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 30, 2007)

"I will explain while we get out of here," the scruffy-looking human said swiftly as he was helping the group cram into the speeder. Seven beings of various sizes in the thing was a bit of a tight fit, but still doable.

The human stuffed himself in last, swinging the hatch down and immediately hitting the throttle and spinning the speeder around and away from Bestine. After a few short, cramped moments, the human glanced around as best he could in the speeder and said in a calmer voice, "My name is Akan. I'm a part of the local Alliance cell. We've been underground since the Empire tripled the garrison here...picked up some Imperial traffic and linked it to that transport you came in on. Got in contact with the pilot before he got out of the system and he told us where to find you..." he trailed off, then glanced at the small sensor screen that was at the center of the control panel, "The Commander sent me to get you, said she'd gotten word of a group being sent to get some defector and it wasn't hard to put the pieces together. Course, Empire's probably doing the same...unless you've got some place you need to be right now, I'm taking you to our little hole in the desert."


----------



## Elephant (Jun 30, 2007)

"Thanks for the pick-up, Akan.  We weren't exactly thrilled about trying to walk into Bestine, and you pulled up at just the right time.


----------



## possum (Jun 30, 2007)

"I agree that Bestine's probably not the best place for us to be at the time being," Varren says as he adjusts himself in his seat.  "Thank the Force you showed up."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

Cyd finds himself in agreement with Varren. "It will come in handy to have some knowledge of Bestine and its defenses before we try to infiltrate the place."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 30, 2007)

"Bestine's a rough place to get into," Akan commented as the desert around the speeder continued to shoot past, "We've got an operative in there somewhere but can only get in contact with him every few weeks. Can definitely get you some information on what we know about the defenses, though. Its like Coruscant crammed into one little city, 'specially since the new troops landed. Mos Eisely...Mos Espa...Hutts have enough control there that the Empire keeps out of the way but Bestine...well, even the Hutts have their limits out here.

After a few more minutes in the speeder, they began to slow. The desert sands had given way to patches of rock and stone. Soon, they were traveling down a narrow canyon that dipped down at a steep angle below their previous elevation. And then the speeder stopped. There was, at first, nothing to see that would indicate a base of any kind.

Up ahead a good distance, the canyon met a wall and looked to cut off in different directions. While there was still no sign of a base, there were other things...blaster bolts. Bright flashes of red. Small, distant explosions against the rockface. Though there were a great many large stones and outcroppings that made a clear view of the scene difficult, there was definitely some kind of metal object, probably a speeder from its level to the ground, in that direction, along with many very easy to see white moving figures.


"It looks like you aren't the only ones who've gotten a little attention today..." Akan said softly. He then powered down the speeder completely and nearly kicked the hatch to get it to open, "Guess it was only a matter of time until  they found us."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

*Assuming we have a few rounds before we will actually be in combat.*

Cydarius swears, and quickly removes a black case of molded composite from his pack. Opening it reveals the parts of a disassembled rifle, and the solider quickly begins assembling it with experienced hands. Although he preferred the heavy blaster pistol at his hip, the Merr-Sonn LD-1 would give him an advantage at range.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

Varren takes another approach to the impending contact than his ally Cyd.  He removes the Blastech-manufactured pistol from his holster and leaps out of his seat.  He takes cover behind the landspeeder.

Can I get a guesstimate on how far away the Stormies are?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2007)

Issachar makes a similar curse at the exact same time as Cyd and leaps from the speeder, taking cover behind it and drawing his heavy blaster.  "This just isn't our day."

Iassachar scans the area as best he can without any form of binoculars.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 1, 2007)

Karr retrieves his electrobinoculars and scans the battlefield, taking note of stormtrooper numbers, armament, resistance to the stormtroopers, and (if the numbers aren't completely overwhelming) possible approaches to catch the stormtroopers in a crossfire.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2007)

There was enough cover around the speeder in the form of large rocks and outcroppings that getting a better view of the situation wasn't too difficult. It helped that it looked like the Stormtroopers hadn't taken notice of anything behind them. A large speeder was blocking a clear view of the firefight, though, and it looked to be one of the armoured types used to transport troops. It could hold anywhere up to thirty troopers if they were packed in tight enough.

There looked to be about seven Stormtroopers outside, though there might have been another out of view on the other side of the speeder. They were all firing straight towards a single point, and looking closely an opening could be seen with blaster fire escaping it.

As it was, the combat speeder was roughly thirty meters away, with another ten to the opening. The troopers were mostly in a large semi-circle that would gave them a good firing arc into their small target. They also seemed to be actually using intelligent tactics, and taking cover where they could.

Akan was crouched behind a rock, blaster in hand. After having time to survey the situation, he spoke up, though in a somewhat hushed voice just to make sure, "There's a back way in down the canyon to the right. Don't think we can get to it from here without being spotted but hopefully everyone's getting out. It might be a good idea for you guys to take the speeder and get out of here before we're spotted."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 2, 2007)

Issachar looks at the battlefield and then back at the others. "It looks like they could use some help, I don't suppose anyone has a thermal detonater."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

Cydarius peers through the sight of his now fully assembled sniper rifle, accessing the situation with a practised eye. "I make seven, maybe eight stormtroopers...I can probably take a couple of them out before they even notice we are here." He casts a quick glance around at his companions. "Or, one of us could try to steal their ride."


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2007)

"Believe me," Varren whispers as he hears Cydarius' suggestion, "if I knew there were no more Stormtroopers in that transport, I'd be one of the first to try it.  As for thermal detonators, on my ship they've been very hard to come by in the past year.  Not enough for me to requsition."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 3, 2007)

Listening to the plans, Akan commented, "No heavy weaponry in the speeder, sadly. But there's some big stuff in the base. If they haven't brought it out yet that means either there's fighting inside, too, or they're too busy getting out," he glanced over the group and then back to the firefight. It seemed rather stagnant, as the troopers were doing a good job of using cover to stay alive.

Akan looked to be making a decision and started to move towards the left side of the canyon more, "There's got to be more than just seven or eight Stormies here with a transport like that. You guys need to get in there. Whatever information we have is probably going to be destroyed if you don't. I can go left and cause a distraction, pull their attention away so you can head to the right. The back way in is against the cliff face and close to the ground. Unless you'd rather just head straight at them now..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 3, 2007)

"Hold on a second, you don't need to go sacrificing yourself for something like that.  If they _are_ inside it means your friends are surrounded, so wouldn't it be better to take out the few out here and then attack the others through the back?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2007)

"If our aim is true, we can clear most these troops in front before they know what hit them," says Cydarius, lining up a shot on one of the storm troopers, and waiting for the others to decide on how they should proceed.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2007)

Varren motions to his blaster pistol that's holstered against his right hip.  "Sorry, but I can't hit a thing at this range.  Not with this blaster pistol, anyway."

What's the terrain like between our area and the Imperial speeder?  Anything large that a humanoid can feasibly take cover behind?  Hopefully at a position where I won't have just a +1 to hit the Stormies?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 4, 2007)

The distance between the group and the Stormtroopers was a cluttered area of rocks, some much larger than others. It meant that getting a clear shot from any significant distance would be difficult, but also meant that there was a good amount of cover. Of course, there was a narrow, speeder-sized path carved in a somewhat winding direction roughly near the center.

"Protocol is we destroy the database if it looks like the Imperials could get their hands on it. Any sensitive or vital information we've got would be transfered to the Commander's datapad if there was time," Akan said quickly, "If you want any of that information on Bestine's defenses, I suggest we move quickly, just in case."


Cydarius:[sblock]Through the sounds of blaster fire and vague voices shouting orders, you can hear something else. It sounds more like an soft, thrumming echo, and its not loud enough to be very nearby, but its source seems to be back behind the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

"Well we'd have to get closer, but an attack from behind looks like a good idea.  It'd help the guys in there allot, and we need as many friend as possible here."


----------



## Elephant (Jul 4, 2007)

"Let's close in under cover of these rocks.  Hayze, Slen and Akan are with me.  Rath, take Dvarik and Nelrak around to the right." Karr beckons with one hand as he retrieves his blaster carbine from under his jacket.

"See that cluster of rocks?  Wait near there for my signal - we'll catch the Imperials in a crossfire."

Karr glances around to make sure everyone understands, then readies his blaster.

"Let's move out!"

Ankh:
[sblock]Karr will move with the team into position, attempting to use Hide and Move Silently.  Once within 30 meters (or closer, if the rocks block the line of fire at 30m) of the stormtroopers, he will seek cover - prone, if necessary.  Once the team is in place, he'll give the attack signal by inspiring courage in the team.

In round two, he'll shoot a stormtrooper with his blaster carbine set to multifire mode.  He prefers any active trooper still caught without cover.  Failing that, he'll try to target a stormtrooper that has already been hit.  Last priority are the uninjured stormtroopers.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

Issachar nods, "If I can hit anything."


----------



## Elephant (Jul 4, 2007)

Karr grins at Issachar and replies, "I'm sure you'll do your best.  Just make them keep their heads down - you'll have less work to do after the firefight.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2007)

Cyd holds up his hand. "I hear something behind us..." he says quietly, cocking his head. "It is far off still, and I can't place the sound. If we are going to move, we'd best hurry. It could be reinforcements."


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2007)

At the signal from his teammate, Varren removes his blaster pistol from its holster and follows his fellow rebels towards the point indicated.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 5, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock] First off, what I'll do for combat is put ALL of the math stuff in an sblock like this at the start of the post, then the descriptions and all that afterwards.

I've attached a rough sketch of the area from a top-down view.The troopers that you can see are labelled, and all the little odd-shaped things are rocks of various sizes that can be used for cover. Scale isn't great on it, sadly, but it should give a good layout of the area beyond bad descriptions.

Because you didn't have this map before, I'll wait to see if you'd like to change any actions on movement with a more clear view of the area, or specify more exactly where you want to position before attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> "Hayze, Slen and Akan are with me.  Rath, take Dvarik and Nelrak around to the right."



Jate blinks a few times before shrugging and following along with Rath.  He draws his blaster and quietly hopes he doesn't have to actually shoot anyone with it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2007)

Rath moves forward, rifle raised and ready to fire. He stops after he has moved forward a ways behind one of the rocky outcroppings, and whispers to Jate and Kel. "I've got the advantage of range, so I'll hang back. Signal me once you are in position, and I'll open fire." Those words said, he sights in on one of the stormtroopers and prepares to open fire.


*
Rath will stop behind the third outcropping forward of OUR speeder next to the road. Leaning out, he should have line of fire on SS5 and SS6, as well as SS4. As soon as Jate and Kel are in position, Rath will open fire, starting with SS5. If we get a surprise round and SS5 drops, he'll fire on SS6 next. He'll use the rock for cover as much as possible.

[sblock=Stat & Combat Info]
Init +7
Defense 20
DR 3 (combat jumpsuit)
Vitality 46/46
Wounds 14/14

Not sure on distance, but should be one range incrememt for Rath (40 meters)
LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle +8, +9 within 10m (3d6+3/19-20, 3d6+4/19-20 within 10m)
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweating a bit more than is strictly necessary - even given the extreme heat - Jate trails along behind Kel, giving the much more stealthy Duros plenty of room.  He struggles to stay out of sight and under cover.

[sblock=stats and such]move silently and hide: +2
init +6
defense 17
Ranged: heavy blaster pistol +6 (3d8, 8m)[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2007)

Varren follows the group as well, feeling slightly out of place armed only with a blaster pistol.

[sblock]
Init: +3
Move Silently: +3
Hide: +10
Defense: 17
Ranged Attack: +7.  Blaster pistol[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 6, 2007)

Issachar follows after Karr, doing his best to be sneaky.

[sblock=Stats]Initiative: +6 (Dex +2, Misc +4)
Defense: 16 (Class +4, Dex +2)
Hide / Move Silently: +2
Ranged attack +6 Blastech DY-225 Heavey Blaster[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Okay. After a wonderful round of Spot/Listen and Hide/Move Silently checks, only Kel remains unnoticed. Redone the map with rough positions based on what you guys have said, also have a range marker to help out since its rough(if you'd prefer an exact grid map in the future, I can make rough ASCII stuff instead of sketches).

Karr 7. Varren 9. Jate 11. Cydarius 25. Kel 18. Issachar 20. Akan 23. Stormtroopers 8,

So order for the moment is Cydarius , Akan, Issachar, Kel, Jate, Varren, the Stormies, and then Karr.

Without any strict actions on if the character is firing or not(rough targets, that is), I'll assume the character is still moving to cover or something similar. Mainly to keep things moving so I don't have to ask you guys to change actions every post. 

So...Rath fires on S5. Attack is a 12, and misses. Akan is up nextand fires his blaster at S5, too. His attack is a 4 and he misses, also.

Don't have clear actions for anyone else after so would prefer to get something from you guys now that you're spotted(well, most of you), rather than assume you just stand there.[/sblock]

As the group begins to move towards the stormtroopers, it is immediately apparent that sneaking is easier said than done on the rocky ground. Every step, no matter the care taken, makes far more noise than is comfortable, even with the blaster fire not far off. The large rocks provide a good amount of cover from view, but passing between them leaves open areas that make hiding difficult.

And it isn't long before the Stormtrooper positioned the farthest back, just at the rear of the speeder, turns his head. Though no reaction can be seen through the helmet, his synthized voice is enough, "They've got backup!"

As he turns his blaster rifle to bear on the approaching group, all of the troopers with rocks between them and the entrance to the base spin around to see, obviously realizing their cover does them no good against the attack from behind.

Rath is able to get to one of the larger boulders near the make-shift path and lean out to get a relatively good sight on the trooper that had first spotted them. Its a tough shot, but the other large boulders part exactly in a way to give him a clear view. But the bolt from his rifle strikes one of the two rocks near the edge, close enoug to give the trooper a good scare and sending pieces of the corner of the rock into the air.

Seeing this, Akan stood up as tall as he could manage, which wasn't too much as he was average sized for a human, and extended his arm to try to take aim with his heavy blaster pistol at the same Stomtrooper.  His squeezes off a shot of his own, but it strikes the same rock that Rath's did rather than the trooper.


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2007)

The range being slightly better, Varren squeezes off a shot at the nearest Stormtrooper and then returns to his cover.  (Attacks S4)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 6, 2007)

Not confident in his ability to hit anything from this range, Issachar instead decides to do what he does best, keeping others alive.  He grabs the back of Akkan's shirt, pulling him down behind cover.  "What the heck are you thinking exposing yourself like that?  You got a death wish?!"


----------



## Elephant (Jul 6, 2007)

Ankh:  [sblock]Drat, the stormies go before Karr.  The original plans hold - if he's still alive after the stormies go, Karr will Inspire his comrades and take cover behind the nearest rock.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 6, 2007)

Cursing in Huttese, Jate squeezes off a shot at the nearest visible Stormie (S4?) and ducks back behind the nearest rock.

[sblock=stats and such]defense 17
Ranged: heavy blaster pistol +6 (3d8, 8m)

Did we ever do a vitality role for Jate?  I can't fine one, and - uh - now might be a good time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2007)

Jate[sblock]I just checked again on the VP thing...and I did get them rolled, but it was back when he was called "Kell" and we had two with that name. Sorry for the confusion on that, but Jate's got 36VP. [/sblock]

Combat Info[sblock]Kel's up but Fenris hasn't popped in so going to gloss over him for the moment...assuming he's still hidden so we can keep going.

That means Jate's up. His attack is a 16, and that hits S4. He takes 6 damage.

Varren's next and also shoots at S4...attack is a 17. That's a hit and S4 takes 7 more damage, which drops S4.

Stormtroopers are up next. S1 and S2 continue to fire on the base's entrance. S3 turns around and fires at Varren. Attack is a 13. Miss. S5 fires at Rath. Attack is an 11. Also misses. S6 fires at Akan. His attack is a 13. Yet another miss. S7 also fires on the base.

Karr can only Inspire two of the others(half of his Noble level), so if you'd like to select the two who recieve the bonus, go for it. Otherwise, I'll assume the two closest(Issachar and Varren). Unless you say otherwise, I'll assume its them...and they'll recieve a +2 to saves and +1 to attack/damage rolls for the next 5 rounds. 

Round 2 time...Rath's up again.[/sblock]

As Issachar drags Akan down, the young man flashes a somewhat worrying grin, "Can't take a shot if I can't see them."

Despite the rocks in the way, Jate is able to get a relatively clear view of the one of the stormtroopers. Firing across the path, the blaster bolt strikes the trooper square in the back, sending him lurching forward into the rock he was using for cover and leaving a black, scorch mark on the back of his armour.

Another blaster bolt suddenly strikes the same trooper, but up much higher and catching one of the unarmoured sections of his body. Another grunt can be heard, and this time he loses his grip on his blaster rifle and drops face down into the sand.

While three of the Stormtroopers don't seem to even take notice of the attackers from behind and continue to fire on the base, the others turn around and try to find clear shots through the rocks and boulders. Each of the other troopers only take a half second to line up shots, and this fact is quite obvious when each of the blaster bolts strike the rocks that are between them and the group. They definitely aren't the greatest shots in the galaxy.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 7, 2007)

"Steady, men!  We can take these stormtroopers.  Concentrate your fire on them one at a time!"

Ankh:
[sblock]Karr will Inspire Kel and Cyd.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2007)

Cydarius continues firing on the stormtroopers to his right, focusing on the closest of them.




*
Rath will target S5 this round, and then duck back behind the rock. He has Shot on the Run which allows him to move, shoot, and continue his move.

[sblock=Stat & Combat Info]
Init +7
Defense 20
DR 3 (combat jumpsuit)
Vitality 46/46
Wounds 14/14

LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle +8, +9 within 10m (3d6+3/19-20, 3d6+4/19-20 within 10m)
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 7, 2007)

"You can see them without making yourself into a big 'please blast me' sign!  Yeah, it's my job to patch you up, but it's allot easier for everyone if you just don't get shot in the first place.  Got it?"  Without waiting for an answer Issachar peaks over the rock and fires in the direction of the troopers.


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2007)

Keeping behind his cover, Varren feels a slight twinge of satisfaction roll over him as he drops a single Stormtrooper.  He aims at the nearest Stormtrooper and opens fire upon him.

[sblock]
Init: +3
Move Silently: +3
Hide: +10
Defense: 17
Ranged Attack: +7.  Blaster pistol[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2007)

Kel had been sneaking forward, keeping behind cover to get the best position.

Once they were spotted and the blaster fire erupted it was time to fight. Kel stood up enough to fire over his rock and squeezed off a pair of blasts at the nearest trooper.

[sblock] 
Attack: Heavy Blaster Pistol 3d8+2/20 10m range

+8/+8

[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 11, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Rath's shot against S5 is a 26. Hits and S5 takes 16 damage. That drops S5.

Akan's up next. He moves to the rock ahead of his original position and fires on S3. Attack is a 25. That hits and S3 takes 12 damage. S3 is down now, too.

Issa's next. With no target specified and his position, will assume he's firing on S6. Attack is a 15. Another hit. S6 takes 4 damage.

Kel's up. Nearest trooper to him is S6. First shot is a 13. Misses. Second shot is a 21. Hits and S6 takes another 14 damage and he's down.

Jate is next...will give him another little bit to throw in actions before moving on. As a heads up, currently S3, 4, 5, and 6 are down. Only S1, 2, and 7 are left.[/sblock]

Moving out of his cover, Cydarius had no trouble lining up a clear shot at the stormtrooper that had first spotted them. After firing off a quick shot, he had enough time to see it catch the trooper square in the helmet, sending pieces of plasteel into the air and throwing the trooper hard to the rocky ground.

"Fine, I'll be more careful," Akan grumbled to Issachar, sounding dissapointed. But he flashed a grin then, staying low this time, moved to one of the larger rocks in front of them. He then leaned around the corner, quickly lined up a shot, and fired his heavy pistol. The blaster bolt hit the trooper in the chest, between the two larger pieces of their armor and dropping him to the ground.

Though Issachar had a better shot at Akan's target, by the time he could line one up, the trooper hit the ground. Across the path another of the clearer targets was also in the dirt, a small plume of smoke rising from its helmet. But beyond that trooper, there was another relatively open, and Issachar was able to fire a shot that caught the trooper in the shoulder plate, though it didn't bring him down.

Kel needed only to spin around from his cover to easily see the trooper that Issachar had just shot. Two shots were easy to fire at the exposed trooper, and thoug the first went wide and hit the far canyon wall, the second hit trooper square in the chest and sent him down to the ground with the others.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 11, 2007)

Jate peers around the rock and spots a pair of stormies a bit beyond what he would normally consider to be his range.  Given the circumstances, however, he figures he should at least encourage them to keep their heads down.

[sblock]He'll take a shot at S2.
defense 17
Ranged: heavy blaster pistol +6 (3d8, 8m)[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 11, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Jate's shot against S2 is a 17. Hits and S2 takes 13 damage. Another trooper down.

Only S1 and S7 are standing. Next round and Cydarius is up again.[/sblock]

Jate's attempt to simply keep the other Stormtroopers down turned out to work in a more literal sense. His blaster shot hit the trooper in the helmet, nearly square in the center and threw the white-armoured human into the rock he'd been using for cover.


Issachar:[sblock]Movement behind you catches your eye as you're looking around. In the distance, coming down the path that Akan had taken the speeder down, you can see movement, and though its hard to identify what, exactly, is coming as they seem to be a fair ways away still, you can see white amongst the movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 12, 2007)

"I've got a bad feeling about this..."  Issachar mutters.  "Hey, hey, we've got trouble coming up from behind.  Not sure what at this distance though."  Issachar takes another shoot at a stormrooper, more in an attempt to keep them on their toes than to actually hit any of them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

As another target goes down, Cydarius moves out from cover, squeezes off another blaster shot at the remaining storm trooper on the left side, and then slides back into cover near Kel.


*
Rath will target S1. He will fire on the target and then take cover near behind the rocks just west of Kel.

[sblock=Stat & Combat Info]
Init +7
Defense 20
DR 3 (combat jumpsuit)
Vitality 46/46
Wounds 14/14

LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle +8, +9 within 10m (3d6+3/19-20, 3d6+4/19-20 within 10m)
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 14, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock] Rath's attack against S1 is a 12. Just hits S1 and deals 8 damage.

Akan's up next and he moves in to get a clear shot at S1. His attack is a 28. Possibly crit...yep. Though it doesn't matter since the stormtrooper doesn't have Vitality. S1 takes another 10 damage and he's down. Only S7 remains.

Since S7's all that's left, Issachar's firing on him. The attack is a 12 and just hits. S7 takes 5 damage.[/sblock]

Despite the rocks in the way, Cydarius lines up a clear shot on the trooper across from him and fires off a quick shot. The blaster bolt catches the Stormtrooper in the side, spinning him slightly from the force of the shot but not bringing him down. Apparently the armour is actually useful.

But the trooper isn't given time to return fire at Cydarius, as Akan quickly moves in between some of the rocks and fires off a shot of his own from his blaster pistol. The shot strikes the trooper in the face, sending pieces of plasteel into the air as the trooper hits the ground. 

Firing the other direction, Isschar is able to get a good shot on the last of the Stormtroopers, despite a rock and the edge of the speeder in his view. The shot definitely gets the trooper's attention, as it hit him in the shoulder plate, leaving a heavy black mark on the white armour and throwing the Stormtrooper hard into the rock he had been using for cover.

Then, the soldiers that had been held up within the entrance to the base are no longer under fire. They take advantage of the distraction to move outside, and two humans, one male and one female, in loose-fitting, dull looking clothing step out, aiming very large blaster rifles at the remaining trooper before firing shots of their own, and bringing him down.

They then both turn to see the group's various positions, first aiming their rifles and then seeing they weren't Stormtroopers or in Imperial uniforms. They see Akan to the side, and then lower the weapons completely. The woman shifts the rifle to her left arm and motions for the group to come in, calling out, "You're late, Akan,", she then turns her attention to the others, "You kids picked a hell of a time to get here. You're that team High Command sent down for some defector, aren't you?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 14, 2007)

Issachar nods, "Yeah, before that, can we all just look over there?"  He asks, pointing in the direction of the distant movement he saw.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

Cydarius turns his attention in the direction that Issacher is pointing and brings his rifle up, using the scope to try and get a glimpse of whatever is coming up from behind them.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 16, 2007)

Karr nods at the woman leading the Rebel forces out of the cave. "That's right.  It looks like we have other things to worry about, though."

Karr retrieves his electrobinoculars and turns them on the terrain that Issachar indicated.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 17, 2007)

Karr:[sblock] Through the rocks and the slightly jagged path leading down the canyon, you can see the movement coming in. At first, you can only make out a series of white figures, about eight or so, maybe more, but another moment later and you can see an AT-ST moving, albiet slowly, with them.

They're probably a few minutes out with the rocks and the speeders in the way.[/sblock]

"If there's someone coming its not our people," the woman said as she looked over the group, then added, "I knew this was too small to be an actual attack. Guess they're other force was held up and they got impatient."

"What about the archives?" Akan asked with a slight glance to Karr, a look on his face showing he didn't really want to know what the electrobinoculars were showing.

"The back door is still clear. Should be downloading the information off of the main computers to load into a speeder and get out of here safely. Either way, we're going to have to find us a knew home. Charges are set already and we'll blow it once we've got everything out that we can carry," the woman, who, after close inspection, wore the rank badge of a Commander, paused and then shrugged her shoulders, "If there's anything you're particularly attached to I'd suggest getting it now, Akan. We're not leaving anything behind for the Imperials to grab."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 17, 2007)

Issachar steps forward, "How many injured do you have?  I'll see what I can do for them."


----------



## Elephant (Jul 17, 2007)

Peering at the walker through his electrobinoculars, Karr cursed softly.  "An AT-ST and at least eight stormtroopers.  Let's hurry, people!"  Karr looks at the woman who came out from the entrance. "Commander?  We're at your disposal."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Cydarius continues to hold his weapon at the ready. "I can take out the stormies, but I don't like the thought of firing on that scout walker." He turns his head slightly to look at the commander. "How much time do you to finish your evacuation?"


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

Jate sidles past the others without so much as a word - which is odd for the generally chatty Anomid.  Must be the stress of battle.  He moves swiftly to examine the stormies' speeder.

OOC: Any chance he might hotwire this thing?  disable device +11, repair +11, craft (electronic devices) +11.  If not, he'll quickly ransack it.


----------



## possum (Jul 18, 2007)

"I really hate those things..." Varren mumbles as his compatriot mentions the AT-ST headed towards the rebel base.  Moving quickly, he volunteers to help evacuate the base and move any essential equipment out of it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2007)

"If you guys need information I'd suggest getting what you need and getting out of...here..." by the time Akan had finished speaking, many of the group had moved to different places to inspect other things, leaving the human to stand there and slump his shoulders with a sigh.

The Commander didn't seem as bothered as Akan, taking Karr's information with only a frown on her face that lasted for a few seconds before she wiped it away, "We can hold them here. That walker's going to have trouble down here. Amazes me the bucket heads would try to drag it all the way down here. Best to get out of here as quickly as you can and we'll set up a bit of a distraction to help give the evacuation more time. The back door is about forty meters down that way, shielded by a few rocks. But there should be a pair of speeders being loaded as we speak."

At the mention of wounded, the previously silent man that had exited the entrance with the Commander looked to Issachar and finally spoke up in a surprisingly quiet voice, "A group of TIEs hit us from above first...a few cave ins. No one killed, but some broken bones and other injuries. Beyond that, we've been lucky. There were two others with us holding this position but they were hit. I doubt there's anything you can do for them."

Jate:[sblock]The speeder is large enough inside to hold far more troops than were actually present. You can see the viewport has a hole in it, and the pilot has a blaster scar on his face...in addition to the fact that he doesn't look to be breathing.

Beyond that, though, the thing seems to be perfectly operational. None of the other systems look to have been damaged beyond the pilot and a few hits to the hull that didn't seem to do any major damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

*How far our are the storm troopers? Are they near enough for Rath to start sniping them?*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC: The Stormtroopers are out of visual range without the aid of a scope or binoculars for the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

"Well, we've got a few minutes. Let's get these speeders moving, and get everyone out of here. I believe it is time to initiate a strategic withdrawl." Cydarius moves into a good position to keep an eye on the coming reinforcements with the scope of his rifle, while staying hidden behind one of the boulders. "I've got rear guard."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 18, 2007)

Issachar nods, frowning.  "Well, let me decide what I can do for them.  If they're really that bad off then what're you waiting for?  Come on!  Take me to them!"  He starts walking forward towards the entrance without even waiting for anyone else to lead him.  "And none of this nerf dung about sacrificing yourselves to give us a distraction!  You needa make a distraction, just blow somehing up!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 19, 2007)

At Issachar's comment of sacrifice, the Commander smiles and raised her blaster rifle, "I've got no intention of being killed or captured, friend. However, you are not known to the Imperials as many of us likely already are. I expect it would be best that you keep it that way as long as possible. Of course, we're open to any help setting up some more charges out here."

As she spoke, she was removing a few cylindrical detonation charges from a small pack slung over her back. At the same time, the other man seemed to give in to Issachar's demand to see the wounded, quickly leading the way into the entrance corridor of the base, which was just as primitive looking on the inside as it was on the inisde save for some glowrods attached to the walls.

Inside, on the floor and back a bit as if they'd been dragged out of the way, were two bodies. One of them had a black, blaster bolt scorch on his face, and he showed no signs of life at all. The other, however, a rather small, green-skinned Rodian, looked to actually be breathing, albiet with some difficulty. There wasn't any obvious sign of a blaster shot on him, though.

Still outside, Akan started towards the Imperial speeder that was blocking most of the path to the base, then said over his shoulder, "Take my speeder if you need it. If this thing here is still working then I think we can use it to stuff more supplies in. Unless you guys would prefer the heavy armour, of course," the last part was spoken louder so that Jate, within, could hear clearly, too.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 19, 2007)

Jate slips back out of the speeder, dusting off his hands on his pants.  "Take it.  I think we'll probably get farther in a civilian vehicle, anyway."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 19, 2007)

Issachar glances at the Human, and quickly checks his pulse to confirm his suspicions.  He then goes to examine the Rodian.  Turning to the other man he asks; "What happened to him?  I don't see any wounds."


----------



## Elephant (Jul 20, 2007)

Karr holds out a hand to the Commander for a couple of explosive charges.  "Where shall I set these?"


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2007)

Varren looks at the injured Rodian as he enters with the others.  "I agree with Issacher; what happened to him?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2007)

"He was our man on watch...good soldier," the man knelt down next to Issachar and lifted the Rodian's body up somewhat, then very carefully shifted the body around to reveal pieces of shrapnel that were dug into his neck and upper back, "They tossed stun grenades and then some frag grenades. Thankfully he set off the alarm so they didn't sneak up on us completely.

Still outside, the Commander only gave a quick glance to the three inside the entranceway to the previously-hidden base, then looked back towards the direction of the slowly incoming Imperials, "Put the charges anywhere to make they're approach more difficult. Though I expect you boys need to get moving before they get to that speeder there," she then retrieved a small comlink from a pouch on her belt and tossed it to Karr, "That's got our encryptions built into it. If you need us, we'll do what we can but its going to be a bit tight for the next few days on our end."

At the decision on who was taking what speeder, Akan moved into the Imperial speeder to get it out of the way and to help for the evacuation of the rest of the base. The sound of the speeder powering up and its engines kicking it was quiet enough that it didn't drown everything else out, but it lasted for a little longer than it should have. Then, the hatch still open, Akan reappeared and said quickly, "There's two blaster rifles in a hidden compartment in the back of my speeder. Also should be enough rations to do you all for a while and some other supplies if you get stuck out in the desert. And I expect that back in one piece, understand?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 21, 2007)

Issachar nods as he listens to the man speak, grimacing at the shrapnel wounds.  "I'll do everything I can." he says as he starts preparing his equiment.

[sblock=ooc]So Issachar is going to take out his medical and surgery kits, his datapad with the surgery assistance program datacard(I'm not sure how this will work so do what you want) and his holoprojector to connect to the datapad and run the program.  He'll also take out a medkit +1 in case of an emergency that requires imediate wound point restoration.  I'll just list all the skill modifiers that might be needed.  
Computer Use +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Knowledge (biology) +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Knowledge (alien species) +10 (6 ranks, Int +2, misc +2)
Search +11 (9 ranks, Int +2)
Treat Injury +16 (9 ranks, Wis +4, misc +3)[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 23, 2007)

Treating the Rodian is made much more helpful thanks to the fact that, after a bit closer inspection, Issachar sees that none of the shrapnel dug in too terribly deep. With the help of the program on his datapad, Issachar was given a quick look of the muscular and skeletal system of a Rodian, and from it, was able to determine that nothing vital looked to have been hit.

With that determined, he was able to remove the pieces of sharpnel. One was close to  the Rodian's spine, but extra care was enough to make sure nothing else was damaged. Six pieces from the frag grenade were removed quickly enough, and it was only another couple of minutes before Issachar had closed the wounds and patched the Rodian up...though due to shock and bloodloss, the Rodian was still unconscious. It was probably better that way.

"Good luck you guys. Don't get yourselves shot and don't you dare return that speeder to me with any blaster marks," Akan grinned one more time for the ground, then closed the hatch of the Imperial speeder and got it moving. In a few more moments, he was gone and the path was open again, leaving a clear way straight to Akan' speeder.

And now, very vaguely, the AT-ST could be seen. It was still a good ways off, thanks to the difficult terrain, but it was moving closer at a rather steady rate. Not only that, but the sounds of blaster cannons firing and plumes of smoke and dust hinted that the Imperials might very well just be blasting themselves a clear path through.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

*Cydarius Rath*

"Time to go," says Rath, calm despite the approach of the heavy firepower. "Jate, get that speeder powered up and let's get out of here before that Scout Walker comes into range. Issachar, you finished? Gather up your gear and mount up."


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2007)

"I agree with you wholeheartedly," Varren says as he enters the speeder.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

"You got it." Issachar calls back to Cyd as he starts repacking his equipment.  "He'll be fine now so long as he gets a chance to heal.  Get him out of here."  He glances at the human with the blasted face.  "Sorry I couldn't do more."  Finally packed, he heads out to the speeder and piles in, sitting in suspense as he waits for the others.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 24, 2007)

"Good call, Rath.  We'd best move out ASAP."  Karr hops into the speeder with his teammates.

OOC:  What rank does Rath hold?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

*Never really thought about it...I'm not even sure how the Alliance handles ranks, to be honest. From the movies, they seem to get assigned rather arbitrarily. I'll leave that up to A-MG. I just figure Rath has seen a lot of combat, so he is used to such situations.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2007)

The other Alliance members all managed a quick thanks to the group before heading away to help clear the rest of the base of whatever it was in there. As the group headed to the speeder, they could all clearly see the top of the AT-ST moving closer, along with multiple white figures climbing some of the rocks to try to get a good sight on the area. There were even a few blaster bolts shooting by, but none of them came anywhere close to the speeder or to the group.

Packing into the speeder was easier with one less person, and the thing looked to be both in good shape and fairly fast considering its size. Manuevering it was interesting, but by the time the Imperials arrived, the group had no trouble getting the thing moving and away.

OOC:[sblock]There's some Rank Structure info over in the OOC thread if you didn't see it before. But yeah, it is fairly arbitrary and don't let it constrict anything. If these guys were Imperials, yeah, but not in the Alliance. Especially not these early days.

And now...to you guys. Where to? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"We should head for Mos Eisley," suggests Rath, looking at Major Karr. "From what I've heard of the place, a group like us should be able to blend in quite easily without arousing suspicions. We can plan our next move from there."


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2007)

Varren nods his head in assent with the suggestion to head for Mos Eisley.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Issachar shrugs, "So what's this place like then?"


----------



## Elephant (Aug 1, 2007)

As the speeder zoomed away from the battle site, Karr replied "Good thinking, Rath.  Hive of scum and villainy that it is, Mos Eisley will allow us to disassociate ourselves from the unpleasantness here."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 1, 2007)

Mos Eisley was the kind of place that never really changed. No matter the political climate of the galaxy as a whole, it was one of those spaceports where the local garrison really only had enough security to keep their building safe, and weren't foolish enough to get involved in the business of most of the beings there. This was, of course, usually because the local magistrate was being paid by said beings doing shady business, but the reasons for staying out of things rarely mattered.

The simple fact was that the Empire could really only put a small amount of troops within the spaceport before the local crimelords decided to deal with it. And so, the city that was open to the desert didn't even have guards or lookouts posted at the edge of the city as the speeder came in.

There were aliens everywhere, and a few Stormtroopers, too. Most were going about their business, and the few Imperials that were seen were congregated around the small administration building near the center of the spaceport. There would also likely be troops at the port itself, as that was under Imperial control, but probably not much beyond that. The locals simply got out of the speeder's way, not paying it any attention and obviously knowing the value of keeping to themselves.

Just passing down one street of the spaceport, there were three cantinas, two junkshops that probably sold more than just junk, at least four buildings with guards outside hinting at crimelord operation houses, and a pair of repair shops for broken speeders that looked like the kind of place that would steal your vehicle after they were done repairing it.

All in all, it was actually a fairly good place to be to hide from the Empire, despite being so close to the Imperial capital on the planet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2007)

Issachar looks around rapidly as they speed through the streets.  "This is great, well, It's too hot, and too sandy, but...  Hey Cyd, let's find a Cantina.  One with dancers."  He smiles.


----------



## possum (Aug 1, 2007)

"You humans and your mating habits," Varren mutters under his breath as Issacher suggests a cantina.  Although, he thought, one with Duros dancers wouldn't be bad...

He takes in the sights of Mos Eisley as their speeder zooms through the city, a slight unease passing through his belly as he sees what Imperials there are in the streets.  The sight of organized crime goons also unsettles them, knowing that there's no way that the group could buy their way out of trouble if they run into problems with the Hutts and other assorted leaders.

"It _is_ pretty diverse here," he says, stating the obvious.  "It wouldn't be that hard to blend in."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

Cydarius quickly disassembles his sniper rifle and replaces it into its impact-proof ballistic case. "Probably shouldn't be seen carrying blaster rifles through the streets." He then moves to store the case back into its position within his Coolth pack. "A cantina might be an alright idea. We can try to blend in, and perhaps gather a little information on the local situation."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2007)

"What?  The female body in motion is a beautiful sight."  Issachar smiles.  "I suppose you have to know a bit about anatomy to truly appreciate it though."  he laughs at the joke that probably only he gets, and then starts looking around for a promising cantina.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2007)

Finding a safe place to park the speeder wasn't exactly easy, but an out of the way alley near one of the cantinas was empty and had enough room to slide the thing into. Once out on the street, the group was even less noticed than in the speeder as various beings went about their business and other speeders drove past on the small path of sand that was, apparently, called a road on this planet.

Finding a cantina with dancers wasn't hard at all. In fact, the one right next to where the speeder was parked served that purpose immediately. It was a rather large building, two levels with a circular bar that went up in the center between both. There were booths and tables scattered around, and a set of stairs near the entrance that went up to the second level. At one point, it might have had fancy lights and nice paint, but that had all gone and the entire interior of the building was a faded grey and brown tone.

While at one end, with a stage, of sorts, there were dancers and a band, most of the patrons seemed to be going about their own business, huddled up at the bar or at a table. Some were talking with others, while others simply sat and watched the door, giving you all critical looks as you stepped in. From the looks of it, most of them were armed, too, and, thankfully, there didn't seem to be any Stormtroopers around.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Not wanting to appear anything other than a thirsty patron, Cydarius approaches the bar, giving a nod to the nearest 'tender. He begins to order a Tatooine Sunburn, but thinks better of ordering such a potent drink under the circumstances. "Corellian Spiced Ale. A round, actually, for all of my friends."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Issachar comes up next to Cyd and nods to him in thanks.  He takes a seat and starts watching the dancers while maintaining a cool countenance.


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2007)

Varren nods thanks to Cyd and takes his mug of ale.  He takes small sips out of the drink, casually watching the dancers in an attempt to blend in.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 4, 2007)

"We've earned ourselves a breather, but we don't want to sit tight for too long.  We need to pick up the trail on our anonymous friend somehow.  What are your thoughts on our next move, everyone?"  Karr muses, then takes a sip from his ale.

"Not bad at all."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2007)

Issachar turns briefly away from the dancers in order to find his drink, then quickly turns back and continues watching them, sipping absently.  "We could... lay low for a while?" he volunteers, not looking at Karr as he speaks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Cyd smiles slightly. He speaks, keeping his voice low to make sure they are not overheard; of course, the blaring music made the hushed conversation difficult. "I wish we could, Issachar. But our target, as far a we know, is in Bestine. We have to figure out how to get in there, how to locate him, and how to extract him. And with the assault on the rebel base, my guess is the local security forces are going to be on alert."


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2007)

"And if we wait too long our target could either find himself in Imperial custody or with a case of cold feet," Varren whispers as he takes a sip of his ale.  "We have to move soon."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2007)

"Yeah..."  Issachar says, still watching the dancers.  He doesn't say anything else, apparently content to let the others do the planning.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 6, 2007)

The Trandoshan bar tender didn't say a word at all while sliding the ale over and only made a grunt of sorts in the back of his throat when he took the necessary credits. In fact, he didn't even seem to look at the credits themselves, nor look at anyone directly. Though that was probably normal for a place like this.

While the group talks amongst each other, bits and pieces of other hushed conversations can be heard here and there, though sources are hard to pick out in the crowded building. But from the sound of it, there were a great many business deals being discussed all over the place, with at least one heavily accented voice grumbling about Imperials. Nothing can be heard enough to be very helpful, but the general atmosphere seems to suggest that the beings within aren't exactly friendly with the Empire.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2007)

The general air of the place meant that the group was, mostly, ignored beyond a few looks here and there. However, after a few minutes of relative quiet, a young looking human woman approached from the bar just behind the group. She wore a simple looking set of tan clothes that it seemed like many people on the planet wore, either that or the sand just did that to any colour, and had short, dark hair. She presented a simple smile, but instead of ordering a drink over their shoulders as others had done, she idly commented, "You know, most people try to at least pretend to clean up before coming in here after a firefight."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2007)

Issachar is momentarily distracted from the dancers as the woman approaches, but only momentarily.  It's only when she speaks that he gives her his full attention, then quickly look at himself and the others for what could possibly have indicated that they were just in a fight.

[sblock=ooc] Spot +4? [/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2007)

Issachar:[sblock]Other than being sandy and a bit sweaty, you don't see any blaster scorch marks or anything like that.

You do, however, see that she's got a small blaster hidden just inside the left sleeve of her tunic.[/sblock]

A grin appeared on the woman's face as she watches Issachar looking around at the group. After giving him a moment, she lowered her voice and leaned in a bit, "Lucky guess, then. Word is the bucketheads are all over the place today...most times that happens everyone's smart enough to stay inside and out of the way. New faces stroll in all sandy an' well armed..." she trailed off a moment and shrugged, "Don't make it long 'round here being stupid. So was it Jabba's thug's takin' shots at you or the Imp's?"


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2007)

Varren looks the newcomer in the face and does the Duros approximation of a grin. "How's that your business?" he asks, wondering who this woman is.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2007)

Issachar looks around the cantina and then back at the woman, his tone is serious but not rude.  "No offense, but why exactly are you interested?  Seems like trouble is pretty common place around here, and trust me, the less involved you get the safer you are."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2007)

The woman's grin changed just slightly and there was something a bit more dangerous in it than was there before as she simply looked over to Varren for a moment, "Its my business if you bring it in here," as she turned back to Issachar, the woman stood up straight again and crossed her arms over her chest, "My name's Kyra, and Tressek there doesn't pay me to let that trouble find its way in here."

There was a slight grunt from the Trandoshan bartender as he passed by with a drink.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2007)

Issachar stands and holds out his hand.  "Kyra, good to meet you, name's Issachar.  We know better than to mess with the Hutts.  Some trigger happy bucketheads tried to give us some trouble on our way here, but they bit off more than they could chew, they won't be giving you any trouble.  Or anyone else."

[sblock=ooc]He of course keeps his voice low to keep everyone else in the cantina from hearing him.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Cyd casts a dangerous glance at Issacher, as if to remind him that certain things are best left unspoken. Then he shrugs. The damage was done, though, if there was any damage to be done. Perhaps they could get some information out of the woman. The mercenary looks Kyra over, and nods toward her. "Please, sit. Perhaps we can help each other out."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2007)

"I'll stand, thankyou," Kyra spoke the words simply but with a bit of an edge to them. She gave Issachar a sideways look as he spoke, then lowered her own voice and spoke while facing towards Cyd, "Imp's have been jumpy lately for whatever reason. Looks like you haven't brought any of them in after you, but don't get too confident. They get like this and even that slimy Hutt's men stay low..." she paused, and the grin returned, "What makes you think I can help you out? Or that I would?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Cydarius smiles at Kyra and leans back in his chair. "Call it a hunch," he says. He takes another sip of his ale, sitting the mug back down with a heavy 'thunk.' "You seem well informed. And we could use some information."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 9, 2007)

"Don't worry, Miss...Kyra.  We shan't bring any trouble-"  Karr begins, then stops as Cyd and Issachar start telling Kyra their life stories.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2007)

Feeling confused and slightly offended that Kyra has found it more interesting to ask seemingly pointless and slightly flirtatious souding questions of Cyd than to listen to him answering the question she'd just asked, Issachar takes his seat again and returns to watching the dancers.  He turns to the Barkeep in an attempt at idle chatter, "Your entertainment's great, where'd you find them?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2007)

Kyra provided a simple nod, though it seemed aimed at Karr more than Cyd. It was fairly easy to see her eyes scan them over again before she looked back to Cyd, "Information doesn't come cheap. Tressek may pay me, but it isn't much."

The comment got another grunt from the Trandoshan bartender, though at Issachar's words he stopped whatever it was he was doing and turned a pair of yellow, reptillian eyes on the human. Tressek gave Issachar a careful looking over before making another odd noise and then saying in a surprisingly quiet voice, "Found me about two weeks ago...say they were last in Bothan space and didn't make much in the way of money there..." he shrugged and shook his head, "Why they'd come to this dustball for money I still haven't figured out."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Kyra provided a simple nod, though it seemed aimed at Karr more than Cyd. It was fairly easy to see her eyes scan them over again before she looked back to Cyd, "Information doesn't come cheap. Tressek may pay me, but it isn't much."





"A girls got to make a living," replies Cyd, a hint of a smile on his face. "We've got a little cash. So let me ask you a question: What do you know about Bestine?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2007)

Issachar raises an eyebrow and looks back at the dancers.  This time actually looking at them rather than just watching.  "Huh, so they're hiding from someone." he says matter of factly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 10, 2007)

"I know that anything I tell you about that city is worth more than you look like you've got," Kyra smiled again, "But who knows? Haven't had to shoot anyone today so maybe I'm feeling generous. It would depend on what you want to know, of course."

The bartender looked over his shoulder to the entertainers again. There were five of them. Two dancers, three musicians, one of which was also singing. There were a pair of Bothans, male and female, a rather young looking human male, a female Twi'lek, and a very large Ithorian that could have been anything.

Turning back to look to Issachar, Tressek shrugged again, "Everyone's hiding out here. No other reason to be on this planet unless you're crazy or you don't have a choice. Hells, I expect you're hiding from something, too. Don't look crazy, at least."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2007)

Issachar smiles and nods.  "Of course, of course, though those artsy types tend to be a bit on the crazy side.  Wouldn't you want to know who their hiding from if they're going to be standing on your stage every day?"  He shakes his head.  "Aw, sorry, I should be telling you you're a refreshingly good person for taking in a bunch of starving artists without having to know stuff like that."  He smiles again, turning back to the show.  "They're really very good though."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Cyd is quickly tiring of the verbal game he is playing; he was a solider, not a diplomat. He preferred problems that could be solved with his gun. He lowers his voice, making sure that he is not overheard. "Listen, Kyra. We need to get into Bestine without rousing any suspicions. With the bucketheads all jumped up, that is going to be difficult. But if you can help us out, we will surely make it worth your while."


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2007)

Varren remains silent as Kyra and his friends chat about dancers and the Empire.  He doesn't completely trust her, bit he notes to himself that he will go along with any plan that the rest of the group does.  He will keep an eye on her, though, he promises himself.  With that mentally said, Varren takes another sip from his ale.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2007)

Tressek seemed to be giving Issachar a curious look, though it almost looked more like he was inspecting the human...like a predator looking over a meal. But a toothy smile soon appeared on the reptillian features of the Trandoshan bartender, "You are very new around here, I see. Sometimes it is best not to ask why people hide. Especially in these parts. Likely to get you shot...or worse," he then shrugged and added more quietly, "Don't know a thing else about them, though. Other than the fact that they came cheap compared to the greedy Twi'leks that I had before."

There was a rather long silence from Kyra as she seemed to be trying to read Cyd, even looking to the others again to find something there if she could. After at least a minute of, relative, silence, she finally said quietly, "Alright, I might be able to help you. However, I expect some serious compensatoin because it won't be easy..." Kyra let that hang in the bad-smelling air before going on, "The only way to get into that city with them locked down without an army behind you is to have a clearance code. They won't care how you look if you have it. Only people that have that kind of clearance are the local governors...I would expect the Sithspawn they have in charge of the garrison here has one. If I knew a way into the garrison it would put us both in very dangerous positions. You're too stupid to be Imperial spies, so I might be willing to put my neck out and show you a way in if the offer is good."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2007)

Issachar shrugs.  "It's your business, I'd be more worried about getting shot by the people looking for them.  _They've_ got no reason to want you alive, whoever they are.  As a customer I don't feel particularly safe either.  But I'm sure you know what you're doing."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

"Are you always this charming with potential clients?  Sweetie, don't worry; we'll make it worth your while..._if_ your information actually has any value."

Karr looks around at the others and speaks in a normal voice, rather than the relatively hushed tones the others were using.

"Well, that really sucked the fun out of this.  What say we find another place that's a little less dull, eh, mates?"


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2007)

Varren shoots Karr a look, hopefully conveying that just meeting someone who seems to know a little too much is certainly not dull.

"I agree," he says.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2007)

Issachar speaks to the others in a more discreet voice.  "Huh?  Let's at least wait until the show's over."  he says, frowning slightly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 13, 2007)

Tressek's eyes narrowed as he looked to Issachar, "The only people that shouldn't feel safe in here are the ones that cause trouble..." he nodded past Issachar and towards Kyra, "Most of you humans seem to just think she's around to look good but she keeps this place very safe. Of course, she also should be watching the door and keeping an eye on everyone that's in here since that's what I pay her for."

The last part from the Trandoshan was in a very raised, annoyed voice. Kyra shot a vemon-filled glare past the group and to the Trandoshan bartender but just shrugged when she looked to Karr, "The suns should set in another hour or so. Meet me in the alley behind this placein three standard hours. Should be sufficiently dark by then."

With that, the woman turned and began a casual walk through the rest of the cantina. She had a way of blending into the crowd that made it hard to tell where she was going or if she was even there, and it was likely that most of the other patrons didn't even notice.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2007)

"Alright then.  So I guess we can stick around for a while."  Says Issachar happily, as he watches the show and tries to take a sip from his now empty cup.  "Uh... aw, I'm empty.  Oh well, shouldn't drink too much right now anyway I guess."  He sighs as he puts the cup down on the bar behind him.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

Cydarius raises and eyebrow and looks at Karr. "Well, we've got a contact. Let's hope her information will prove of some value."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 14, 2007)

Karr acknowledges Kyra's remark with a conspiratorial wink before she turns away.

"Shall we, gentlemen?" he asks as he sets down his empty mug on the bar and inclines his head towards the exit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

"What?" Issachar asks, absent mindedly.  "Where are we going to go now?"


----------



## Elephant (Aug 14, 2007)

"What, you need another drink?  Very well.  Barkeep, another round if you please."

Karr taps his credstick on the bar as he waits for the next round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 15, 2007)

The Trandoshan bartender wastes no time in serving up more drinks. One thing about the place was that the drinks were cheap, but they also didn't seem to be that strong. Probably a little balance on the bartender's part to make more money. Or maybe that was just what the ale on all the backwater worlds was like.

Instead of sticking around more, however, the bartender wanders around to idly chat with others and serve more drinks. Though it was a bit odd to see a Trandoshan who seemed to have actual people skills, it wasn't that unheard of. The look of them made it odd, though, watching a giant, watching reptile break into a toothy smile while talking with much thinner built humanoids had an odd look to it.

The band eventually quieted down and moved off stage, obviously taking a break though they didn't seem to say anything. The entirety of the place was left to conversation, from normal voice levels discussing rather pointless things to hushed tones from far back corners and up on the second level...only half words ever drifting in to be heard.

Karr:[sblock]After the band dies down, and things generaly quiet to the point where its not too hard to hear various conversations around you. Though most of it is just general noise, you do pick up on a hushed pair of voices coming from somewhere...though its hard to identify exactly where.

One of the hushed voices, though, is speaking a language you aren't familiar with, though you've heard it before while walking into the tavern and from a few of the local types so it seems to be common enough. It takes a moment to connect that another voice is speaking with this one, but the responses are timed well enough that the one speaking in Basic, with a rather thick Coruscanti accent, is obviously conversing with the one speaking the alien language.

Most of what the Coruscanti says is hard to really pick out beyond single words here and there, but even in the hush tones, you can tell the man(you're fairly sure its male) isn't in the best of moods. Though a few minutes of focusing on the hushed voices floating your direction, you manage to get at least a vague idea of what's being said. It seems that the Hutts are overstepping some kind of agreement. Normally, this might slip under your rader, but the way the man is talking, and the sheer venom in his voice  suggests that it is more than just a smalltime operation in...

...Mos Entha. Its the only detail you manage to pick up, though it means nothing at all out of context. Any other details are lost, though, as the conversation quiets down enough that you lose it amongst the rest of the noise.[/sblock]

Cydarius:[sblock]Up on the second level of the bar, across from where you are, you can just barely see someone that's watching you. It isn't in the casual way that many people do in bars...you're sure he's(or she) been watching for some time, though you can't really get a good view of them, yourself. the main section of the bar blocks a great deal of your vision, but you can just make out a pair of dimmed, yellow eyes in a cloak of black eyeing you carefully.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

"Thanks Karr, this is it for me though.  Don't want to get intoxicated too early in the day."  In the interests of not looking like rebel agents, as well as his own interests, Issachar gets up and goes to complement the entertainers.  He watches them for a moment before aproaching.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2007)

Cydarius takes a step closer to Karr, raising his glass as if offering his companion a toast. "We're being watched. Don't glance up, but whoever it is is up on the second floor. Want me to check it out?" The soldier keeps his voice low enough so that only the Major can hear, not wanting to even chance that his other companions might look up and give away the fact that their watcher had been noticed.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 16, 2007)

Karr nods in response to Cyd's query and whispers, "Take Dvarik with you."

Standing up, Karr says in normal tones, "I'll be back in a moment."  He glances around to locate the restrooms, then starts walking over to them.

Ankh:
[sblock]As he walks, Karr tries to figure out which table the Coruscanti might have been sitting at.  He avoids looking upstairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2007)

Cydarius nods at Karr, and then the soldier moves into the crowd, trying to lose himself among the cantina's patrons as he moves toward the upper level.


*Hide +8 ? *


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC:[sblock]Just wanted to apologize for taking so long to post again. Been a long week...

Oh...Fenris had to drop the game so Dvarik is no longer with is. I'll just wave my hand and you never knew who he was. Could have sworn I mentioned that but apparently not. Apologies.[/sblock]

Issachar:[sblock]As the entertainers are moving to what looks like a door to a back room, you're able to catch up to them. As you approach, you see the large Ithorian of the group give you a careful look for a moment, then tap the male Bothan on the shoulder.

The Bothan pauses, turns around, then sees the Ithorian pointing in your direction. His dark brown coloured fur ripples slightly when he looked at you, and a pair of dark eyes narrow to give you a closer look and he furrows his brow in the process. After a strangely uneasy moment, he speaks in a soft, surprisingly calming voice considering his tone, "The hells are you?"[/sblock]

Karr:[sblock]You get a fairly good look at most of the other patrons on the ground floor with you as you head for the 'fresher. Most of the other people seem to have quieted their conversations with the music gone, but walking by makes it rather easier to at least hear bits and pieces.

As you pass by a small booth near the back wall, and the 'fresher, you pick up the Coruscanti's voice again. You're able to get a quick glance in before passing by completely, and it looks to be a middle-aged, dark haired human with a thin look to him. He's wearing the same kind of casual, practical clothes that most seem to be wearing, but the way he sits up straight seems counter to most everyone else who is good and hunched over.

Across from him at the table is a dark green-skinned Rodian, who looks up at you a moment as you pass by, but doesn't say, or do, anything. Instead, he starts speaking in that same language you'd heard before.[/sblock]

Cydarius:[sblock]You are able to move into the crowd without too much difficulty, and a quick glance towards the robed figure above shows that he doesn't actually look to be following you. He has shifted, however, and looks to be watching Karr as he goes to the 'fresher across from you.

It makes it easy to find the stairwell off to the left side of the room and head up to the second level. You pass a human woman who gives you a playful grin and a nudge as she goes down the stairs, and once nearly up you can clearly see the figure again. The second level of the place is the same as the bottom, just with a hole near the center with holoscreens on it showing various things rather than the bar.

The robed figure is directly opposite the stairwell, positioned well enough to have a clear view, though he is looking down and off to the side from the way his hood is turned. There's a drink on his table, but it doesn't look to have been touched.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

[sblock=Question for Ankh-Morpork]

Can Cydarius sneak up behind the robed figure, or would he be noticed?

[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 17, 2007)

Rhun:[sblock]Its a bit of a direct path to where the figure is, but there are still a good amount of tables around and Cyd can probably move around while still keeping his distance without too much trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

[sblock= Cyd's actions]

Cydarius weaves around the tables toward the figure, trying to avoid a direct path and remain undetected so that he can get behind the figure. As he appraoches, the soldier takes a quick look around to make sure nobody is watching, and then pulls his blaster, sticking it into the figure's back. "We need to have a talk," he says, keeping his voice low.


*Assuming he can get behind him without being noticed, that is.*

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2007)

Noticing his companions slip away from the table, Varren remains where he is, only opening his ears a little wider.  (Make a listen check for me, Ankh, if you will.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Issachar is genuinely taken aback by the showman's... er bothan's reaction to being approached.  "Er, a fan, I guess.  Name's Issachar.  That was a great show..."  he takes a quick look past the Bothan male at the others in the group, though in all honesty he's a bit more interested in the women.

[sblock=ooc] hey, do these Bothans look like cats or monkeys or what?  What color is the Twi'Lek's skintone?  And is there anything else about them that stands out beside this Bothan's bad attitude?  I figure, with a +11 in knowledge biology and a +10 in knowledge alien species, I should be able to learn something. :\ 

Also, is it ok to read other people's sblocks if I don't act on the information?  Not knowing what the others are doing is kind of boring.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2007)

Cydarius:[sblock]"Talking with blasters is usually quite short," the voice that responds from under the hood is soft, quiet, and speaks in a way so that every single syllable is perfectly clear.

A pressure against your stomach reveals that, while you have your own blaster against his back, he has placed a small blaster of his own right up against you. You're sure he didn't see you coming in, and the noise was louder than you'd expected...yet...

The hood shifts slightly so that you can see a bit more of the face beneath. The yellowy eyes are still there, though dimmed due to the darkness, and he looks to be mostly human, but with very pale coloured skin to the point of almost being a faint blue. The most noticeable thing, though, is coming off of his cheeks you can see two long...whiskers of some kind.[/sblock]

Varren:[sblock]Though its a bit hard to hear much specific within the place, the fact that the band is no longer playing helps.

Coming up from above, though, towards the second level of the building, you hear a familiar voice, "We need to have a talk."

It sounds like Cyd. But the voice that responds is much different. So quiet you barely hear it, and it has a coldness and calm to it that is somewhat worrying, "Talking with blasters is usually quite short."[/sblock]

Issachar:[sblock]OOC:[sblock]ugh....bothan appearance.  Consider the Revised Core book the guide to what they look like. the mix of snout and a human with fur thing. As for the Twi'lek, she has a pale blue coloured skin.

Back to the Bothan...other than his general bad attitude, from the way his fur is coloured, he probably hasn't been on Tatooine long. The suns would likely have a way of lightening his fur just like it would most humanoid's hair.

And sure, feel free to read the other sblocks as long as you don't act on em. [/sblock]

"A fan...?" the Bothan's fur ripples again, but the way his eyes widen show he looks more surprised than annoyed. He glances over his shoulder to the Ithorian, who makes a shrugging motion, as does the female Bothan, who has stopped to look at you curiously. She's a good head shorter than the male, with cream coloured fur and wearing more clothes than most dancers in places like this usually do.

Finally, the male Bothan looks back to you and narrows his eyes as if trying to give you a closer look, "I didn't know we had any fans."

Hearing that, the Twi'lek girl, and she was definitely more a girl than a woman, stopped, let out an audible sigh, and said over her shoulder, "He means 'thank you'."

But the female Bothan still looked curious. Before the others could say anything, she, too, cut in, and you recognized her voice as the one who had been singing in some other language that you didn't recognize, "What he means, Essa, is that most people that call themselves our fans start shooting a few moments later."[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2007)

It's obvious to Varren that there's some type of trouble going on upstairs with his teammate.  He mentally nods soberly at the mention of a short conversation involving blasters.  _A very true statement,_ he thinks to himself.  He raises his glass of ale to his mouth but doesn't take a drink.  He sets the mug down before standing up.

How close are the stairs to the refreshers of the bar?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Isaachar smiles at the Twi'Lek, but when the Bothan woman speaks he quickly throws up his hands in a placating gesture.  "Whoa whoa, no, no way!  I meant I was impressed.  By the your show just now.  You know?  You're quite good.  Why the heck would anyone want to shoot you?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2007)

Not being the type to be easily intimidated by a blaster pointed in his direction, Cyd merely raises an eyebrow in appreciation of the man's skill. "Very nice," he says, complimenting the man. "Now perhaps you'd like to tell me why you are spying on us before one of us gets shot?"




*This so reminds me of the whole "Han fired first" sceanrio.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC:[sblock]You know, you guys can just yell at me to sketch buildings and such if I'm being terrible with descriptions. I get the picture in my head and I know I can be bad about making assumptions sometimes. So here's an attached sketch of both levels of the place...with markings that you guys can hopefully use to make sense of things. 

And Rhun...I hope that's a GOOD reminder![/sblock]

Issachar:[sblock]The male Bothan sighed as he made a slight glare over his shoulder before looking back to you with a somewhat friendlier expression on his features, "Don't pay her any mind. That only happened once and it was her fault anyway."

"Ignore these two fur-faces," the Twi'lek, apparently called Essa, said with a grin on her face, "They just like to make things difficult. Can't even say a simple thank you without making a show of it. I can assure you, however, they are grateful you enjoyed it. It is rare for anyone to compliment us."

As she was speaking, the two Bothans were both leveling her with piercing glares. The human had wandered off through the door by now, and when you looked to the Ithorian, his two eyes managed to look apologetic despite the fact that it was so hard to tell what any Ithorian's expression was.[/sblock]

Cydarius:[sblock]"You think I have had a blaster to my back before? And do you believe that I could not put a blaster in your stomach before you pull that trigger of yours, young one?" the humanoid's voice was a bit cold now, and the two...whiskers, for lack of a better word, curled and then unfurled again almost idly, "Nonetheless, I must compliment you on your alertness. I must say, I am impressed you were able to get so close before I heard you. Of course, that does not answer your question, but I fail to see what incentive there is to answering it."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Issachar's smile returns as the tention seems to disapate.  "I'm sure they have good reasons, and I picked a bad answer.  Really, it's fine.  I guess the folks around here are just a bit lacking in social graces."  He says with a chickle.  "Your dance was possitively entrancing... And the music and song complimented it well."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 19, 2007)

Coming back out from the 'fresher, Karr looks again at the Rodian and the Coruscanti.  He approaches the table and says with an apologetic smile, "Pardon the interruption, but I thought I heard you mention something about some business difficulties, and I might be able to help you."

OOC:  Diplomacy check, please.  I'd rather get them talking than have blasters firing at me   If they seem amenable to talking, ...

Karr steps forward, offers a handshake, and introduces himself.  "Name's Karr.  I have some experience in, let's say ... 'negotiating difficult business deals'.  As it happens, I'm in need of some information.  If you have the right contacts, we could swap favors."

OOC:  If they seem more inclined to let blasters do the talking, Karr will apologize for "having misheard" and back away.

Also...Does Karr notice anything of Cyd's conversation upstairs, or is he blissfully ignorant so far?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: I'm an idiot...I forgot to attach the map to the above post. So...lets try attaching this again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 21, 2007)

Issachar:[sblock]"If you ever need the services of our band...bickering aside...we would be glad to provide them," finally, the Ithorian spoke up, his voice a low, rumbling sound that almost felt like it was shaking your bones despite the fact that you were fairly sure he was talking quietly.

The Twi'lek nodded with a smile, "And I promise, if that is the case, that these two fur-faces will not attempt to steal all of your credits with a terrible price."

At that, the male stopped and turned back to glare at the Twi'lek, "Hey! Would you rather starve?"

"Perhaps we would not worry about credits so much if you did not attempt to drain our clients dry," the Ithorian rumbled.

It seemed like they no longer even noticed you, as the male Bothan simply stepped almost right into you to reach over and point an accusing finger at the much larger Ithorian, "They ripped us off in Mos Espa, Jabba nearly killed Waris, and the Imperials tried to lock you up in Bestine! And you still want to go back to those horrible places?!"

The Ithorian just shrugged, while it was the Twi'lek girl who, after a somewhat annoyed-looking twitch of her lekku, said curtly, "They had credits and they paid on time. If you'd lighten up a bit you'd remember the Imp's got Olar here mixed up with some Rebel and when that got cleared up they let him go!"[/sblock]

Karr:[sblock]OOC:[sblock]For the moment, you can't hear Cyd.[/sblock]
The green skinned Rodian levels you with a piercing glare from his two large, black eyes, but he doesn't speak or move. You can see his hands clearly, one on the table, and one in his lap...thankfully not on a blaster as far as you can see.

The human, though, didn't look nearly as angrily at you. In fact, his two eyes, a dark colour that you couldn't make out exactly in the low light, seemed to be looking you over very carefully. He then motioned with a hand at the Rodian, "Fifty credits if you shoot this slimy creature."

Now, you could see, the Rodian's hand was moving. Darting from his lap to his left side, which you couldn't see, and from the angry sounding, but incomprehensible, words he was spouting, it looked like the Rodian was going for a blaster.

OOC: Rolled Initiatve for the sake of things...you won so can act before anything else happens.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

(OOC: Should I wait for Karr's next action before Issachar does anything?

EDIT: Well, i'll just go ahead and post for now.)

Issachar feels that it's a good time to spread some anti-imperial sentiment.  "Don't be so quick to assume they've let him off... Essa, right?  Essa, the empire hates all non humans irrationally. Even if Olar has nothing to do with the rebelion I doubt they'd let him off just because they couldn't find any proof.  They probably think he'll lead them to someone.  And the fact is, as unpleasant as they are, the Hutts are the main thing keeping them Imperials under control."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 22, 2007)

OOC:  Does the Coruscanti seem to be armed?  Either way, start a grapple with the Rodian.  I envision it something like this, if things go my way:

As the Coruscanti utters the word "shoot", Karr bursts into movement.  Stepping sideways into a fighting stance and drawing a knife, he leans forward and hauls the Rodian out of his seat, then holds him in a headlock with the knife at his throat.  

"Now, now, I was trying to help.  If you'd rather be on my bad side, though, I doubt you'll be happy with your choice."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

*Oops, I thought I had responded but apparently not.*


Cyd can only smile slightly at the "man's" words. "I've been shot more than my fair share of times," the soldier responds. "Now, I've got a modified T-6 stuck in your back, and if I pull the trigger there isn't going to be much left of you. Maybe enough to identify. Maybe. We can see who has the quicker trigger finger, or you can tell me why you were spying on my companions and I. I don't think I'm asking a lot."

*Intimidate +6. Perhaps I can get a circumstance bonus for having a big gun stuck in his back? *


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2007)

Varren has walked around the bar from his seat, cursing the layout of the room as he notices that the 'fresher stalls are located nowhere near the stairs to the second floor.  His slight disappoint, however, is quickly disolved as an incident happens between Karr and a Rodian.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 23, 2007)

Issachar:[sblock]The Twi'lek girl just shrugged, "The Imperials let him go willingly. No bribes, even. Now the Hutts...I'd rather be locked up in an Imperial cell or dead than a slave to one of those slugs."

"She is correct," the Ithorian rumbled again, nodding his large, hammer-like head slightly, "The Imperials are the lesser of two evils here, in my experience."

Now still standing very close to you, the male Bothan looked to both of his two companions with obvious shock on his face. He sighed, and then adopted a much calmer tone when he looked back to you, "Forgive them, but they aren't exactly the most sane beings on this planet. I assure you, they simply haven't had a chance to see what happens in those Imperials Detention Cells."

OOC: At about this time Karr gets in his little fight...so can jump on over to reacting to that now.[/sblock]

Karr:[sblock]Combat Info:[sblock]Okay...for the grapple. First, it provokes an AoO from the Rodian. As he's not armed, he simply attacks unarmed...attack is a 23, and a potential crit. Confirmation is a 19. He crits and Karr takes 2 Wound Damage. Puts him down to 12WP. In addition, since he's taken Wound Damage, Karr is Fatigued(-2 Str and Dex and can't run/charge until its healer). Next...he has to make a Fort Save against DC 7 to remain conscious. Ouch, just barely makes it and gets an 8. Close, but he's still up.

Which means...time for the actual Grapple. First a melee touch to grab him. A 16. You've got him. Now opposed Grapple Checks. Karr gets a 12, the Rodian a 5. Now you've definitely got him. In addition to now grappling him, you do 1 VP damage to him.

The Coruscanti is up next, and yes, you can see a blaster at his hip, though the solid black holster is covering it to the point where you can't see the make. He's got a hand on the holster but it looks to be resting there rather than gripping the weapon...as for his actions, he just sits and watches.

Rodian next. Another pair of opposed Grapple Checks...Rodian gets a 13 and Karr a 14. So the Rodian fails and can't do anything.

Karr's up again.[/sblock]

When Karr reaches in to grab the Rodian, the smaller built, green humanoid immediately swung a fist from pure reflex. The swing connected hard with Karr's jaw, getting a good crack and a jolt of pain, but Karr was still able to latch onto the now-outstretched Rodian's arm and drag him down to the floor, holding him there with a blade a little too close for comfort.

"You have to kill him for the credits, son," the Coruscanti said offhandedly, not having moved from his seat and simply watching with a sort of casual amusement.

The Rodian, however, was neither amused nor happy, as he struggled to get free of Karr's grip. But no matter what he tried, Karr was able to hold him down, and so all the Rodian could do was scream at him in what sounded like its native language.[/sblock]

Cydarius:[sblock]You could see the hooded figure's eyes glance down, though from the angle he was at there was no way he could see the blaster you had against his back. Still, though, his voice remained calm and somewhat icey, "You may shoot me if you wish, but I promise you that I will put a blaster bolt through your gut if you try," a free hand then, slowly and obviously to show it was not holding a weapon, motioned to a seat across from him, "Information is not free for anyone, blasters or not, so sit and tell me what that information is worth to you."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Issachar starts to respond to the Essa's comment when he hears the commotion and spins around to see Karr and a smaller rodian wrestling around on the floor.  "Sith spit, Karr..."  He turns back to the entertainers "I'm sorry, I'd love to keep chatting with you, but it looks like my friend has got himself into a spot of trouble, I think I better get over there and break them up before Kyra has to.  You guys might want to get somewhere safe just in case."

Issachar marches over to the tussle, looking very annoyed.  "Karr?  What're you doing?  What happened to not making a commotion?"

He looks down at Karr's opponent to get a better look at him.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

[sblock=A-MG]
Cyd smiles and shrugs, but moves to take the proffered seat. He keeps his blaster pistol trained on the man, but does his best to keep it concealed from other prying eyes as he sits. "Nothin' like a blaster bolt to the gut to get the adrenaline pumping," he says as he sits. After a moment of silence, the soldier continues. "Few things cost as much as good information, though. So why don't you tell me what you want, and we'll see if we can make a deal."
[/sblock]


----------



## Elephant (Aug 24, 2007)

OOC:  Dang, the Rodian knows Martial Arts?  THAT I did not expect!  Oh, well, I'll use the Damage Opponent grapple option with *my* Martial Arts attack.

Puffing from the (extremely well-placed) punch, Karr looks down at the Rodian and says, "We've definitely gotten off on the wrong foot here!"  Between punches, he looks up at the Coruscanti and asks "Care to talk now, or will I have to knock this poor Rodian bastard out cold?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

(OOC:  I don't know if I can act, but if I can...)

Issachar runs up to Karr and attempts to pull him up, and stop him from beating the little Rodian to death.  "Karr!  What the heck are you doing?!  Have you completely lost it!?"


----------



## Elephant (Aug 24, 2007)

"Hayze.  Would you be happier if I merely stood here and let him shoot me?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

"What?  Why does he want to shoot you?  Look, before you go beating anyone to death, let's just see if we can resolve this without making any more corpses alright?"  Issachar looks back and forth from Karr to the Rodian, and then his gaze comes to rest on the Corruscanti who is watching with such amusement.


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2007)

Varren watches as the fight continues and is about to step in as Issacher makes himself known.  Varren takes the nearest seat and resolves only to get involved if it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2007)

Cydarius:[sblock]The humanoid keeps his blaster trained on you the entire time, even resting his hand on the table in such a way to keep it aimed at you and slightly concealed due by his cloak. Now, sitting face to face with him, you can see the facial features more clearly beneath his hood. He could easily have been a human or, at least, near human species. Though his nose was surprisingly large when compared to most humans, and his skin was almost a silverish tint...and, of course, there were the two long...well, sitting closer, they didn't look like whiskers coming off of his cheeks. They were too thick for that. They were something, at least, but it was hard to figure out what they were.

He was currently matching your gaze with a rather predatory stare, though his voice sounded a bit amused, "Credits are of little interest to me. I could be convinced to part with certain bits of information for a large sum, perhaps. However, you are a new face here and I am always interested in...seeing new faces. I may be willing to part with the information you wish for a little information about you and your...friends."[/sblock]

Everyone Else:[sblock][sblock]Combat Info:Still only Karr involved in this...

He's up in the initiative order and to do some damage he has to attempt another Grapple check first. Karr's 19 against the Rodian's...4. That's a success so Karr can attack. Roll is a 4. Doesn't hit, so no damage.

However, the Rodian stops fighting back.[/sblock]

Despite the fact that the Rodian managed to squirm away from a punch, Karr feels the long fingered hands that were trying to push him away loosening their grip until they appear next to his head, as best as can be done while being held down, in the universal sign for 'I give up', "Kl'er'al'ek es! Es!"

Still sitting in the booth, Karr sees the human drawing a blaster of his own and grumbling, "As I said, you have to shoot him. Take too long and I'm going to do it and you won't get any money."

"No one's shooting anyone," Kyra's voice growled angrily, a small blaster in her hand aimed between where Karr was holding down the Rodian and the human. Though she did motion the weapon towards the human, "Especially not you, Captain. I'd suggest you get out of here before I decide to tell your commander the company you keep."

The human glared at her, but eventually shrugged and got to his feet. As he holstered his blaster and walked past, he looked down to Karr and said simply, while sparing a quick glance to Issachar, "Could have had some money but oh well. As for you, Eerto, consider yourself lucky."

And then he left, with almost everyone that could see staring at the man as he walked out rather casually. By then, Kyra had shifted her glare in the direction of Karr, though she wasn't saying anything.

Behind Issachar, the band hadn't moved, and were simply watching with the same curiosity that most of the others were. As others had begun to talk about the events quietly, Issachar was able to recognize the voices behind him as who he'd been talking to before Karr had gotten into his little fight.

"See, Essa? That's why we don't need to go back to Bestine," it was definitely the male Bothan's voice, though Issachar didn't hear any response to that, if there was one.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

Issachar sighs in relief as the cantina returns to normal.  "Karr... What was that guy talking about?"


----------



## Elephant (Aug 26, 2007)

Karr replies, "Misunderstanding.  I heard them arguing, I offered to help, and then that unpleasant fellow told this Rodian to shoot me."

Karr releases his hold on the Rodian, helps him up, and dusts off his jacket.  "Eh, sorry about the fisticuffs.  I get a bit testy when people reach for blasters around me."

"Kyra, who _was_ that unpleasant fellow?  You addressed him as 'Captain'; what is his command?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2007)

[sblock=A-MG]
Cydarius keeps his voice low as he speaks to the humanoid "We're mercenaries," he says, knowing that he and his companions at least fit the description of wandering soldiers. "Heard there was work around these parts and that the pay was good. So far I've not seen much to my liking, though."
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 27, 2007)

Cydarius:[sblock]As you spoke, the humanoid was watching you with a very piercing look. It almost seemed like he was looking into you rather than at you, and it was altogether unnerving...like the way the large cats would eye their prey before striking.

His calm, yet cold voice didn't help the image either, "Yes...work of that type on this planet usually only has three clients: The Rebellion, the Empire, or Jabba," he nodded very slightly beneath the hood, which didn't move at all, and then his tone changed very slightly, "Of the three, only Jabba really cares about new faces. He doesn't like it when someone comes in and gets in the way of...business. His interests and mine overlap in such a way that he pays quite well for what I see and learn. But you...in twenty standard years, you are the only one foolish enough to walk right up to me," a large, unsettling grin grew on the humanoid's features, "I admire that, human."[/sblock]

Everyone Else:[sblock]The Rodian seems to accept the help up to his feet, though his large, black eyes narrow a bit as he looks to Karr. He doesn't say anything, however, and also keeps his hands away from the holster at his hip. Instead, he just makes an odd wave of his hand and, with a high pitched, nasaly sounding grunt, turns and leaves the place.

Kyra watched the Rodian go with a careful eye, and finally lowers her blaster once he had left. By now, most of the rest of the patrons had gone back to their business and weren't paying anymore attention to the brief scene. Stepping over to Karr, Kyra sighs and motions to the door with a free hand, "Captain Tawr Korlan. Stationed at the local Imperial Garrison here in Mos Eisley. Army man, if you ask him...keeps some unsavoury company for a military man and this isn't the first time he's started something in here," she shook her head and said more quietly, probably talking to herself outloud, "Next time I'm shooting him before letting him in."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2007)

"Seems like an unpleasant fellow."  Issachar gives Kyra an apologetic look.  "Sorry for the trouble... And thanks for taking care of it."  Seeing as how everything is back to normal, Issachar turns and goes back to where the entertainers are standing.  He waits for them to finish their conversatoin before speaking.  "Hey um, Sorry about the interuption... You know, we were never properly introduced were we?  My name's Issachar if you didn't can't it.  Issachar Hayze."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=A-MG]

"One man's fool is another man's genius," says Cydarius, a slight smile again playinggon his features. "My companions and I have no intention of getting in the way of this Jabba's business. As previously stated, we are simply looking for work. Perhaps you could steer us in the right direction." 

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 28, 2007)

Varren thinks to himself as he hears the identity of the Imperial officer.  A brief thought enters his mind, wondering for a second if he is possibly their contact.  He then audibly laughs the thought off.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 28, 2007)

Karr raises an eyebrow and glances at Varren as he utters a laugh for no apparent reason, then shakes his head and shrugs slightly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 30, 2007)

Cydarius:[sblock]There was still an eerie smile on the humanoid's face and one of the two long 'whiskers' twitched very slightly, "You will not find any work here from Imperials...not with so many non-humans as friends," the smile shifts into a somewhat devious grin, obviously meant to show how much he knows about you...or thinks he knows, "The Rebels are always running and they don't have any money anyway...and Jabba. Well...Jabba does not like new faces, if you had not gathered that. Me, however, I might be able to find something for you. It would, of course, depend on the kind of work you are capable of, and the kind of enemies you are willing to make."[/sblock]

Everyone Else:[sblock]Kyra directs a pointed glare in Karr's direction, but says nothing else. Of course, she didn't really need to. The look said it all: Stop drawing attention to yourself. She simply slid the small blaster pistol back into a holster hidden beneath her long sleeve and casually moved back into the crowd.

The entertainers were the only ones left paying any of you any attention, and mostly they had looks of concern and slight annoyance on their faces. Well, the two Bothans and the Twi'lek did...its really impossible to read an expression on the facial structure of an Ithorian.

But the male Bothan nods politely enough when Issachar speaks, then motions to the female Bothan who glared at the hand, "Trey'la, my mate" he then motioned to himself, "I am Borel'an," he then pointed to the female Twi'lek and the Ithorian, "Essa and Olar as I believe you've already gathered."

"Why must you always introduce me as 'your mate'?!" Trey'la cut in, sounding annoyed...and the way her fur rippled only helped to add evidence to that.

Borel'an, however, ignored that and went on, "Your friend there should be more careful. That Rodian probably won't hold a grudge...just one of the local thugs I've seen around. But the human...he is not like most Imperials. He seems to despise human and non-human alike. He's in here all the time, right in that spot, and one way or another he's getting into a fight, or making other people do his dirty work."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2007)

Issachar nods to each of the entertainers as they are introduced, smiling easily at prospect of meeting less trigger happy people than he's used to being in the company of most of the time.  He attempts to greet them in a way in which they might appreciate based on their species' culture.


"Well, it's great to meet you all."

He nods once again at Borel'an after his comment about the Imperial.  "Yeah, he does seem a bit... sleezy, for an Imperial.  Most officers would have a gaggle of bucketheads to do their murdering for them.  He hasn't given any of you any trouble I hope?"

(OOC: I guess, Knowledge (alien species) +10 (6 ranks, Int +2, misc +2)?)


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2007)

Varren chuckles slightly as the male Bothan is scolded by his girlfriend.  He listens to the information as it's said.  "There's not many Imperials who hate their own race as well as they do others," he muses.  He, too, greets the rest of the entertainers, only he simply introduces himself and compliments their work.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

[sblock=A-MG]
"Well," says Cydarius, "We are a capable bunch, as I am sure you can tell. And we don't mind making a few enemies." The soldier stands, slowly, and shrugs. "We'll be about if you hear of anything. I'm sure you won't have a hard time finding us."
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 3, 2007)

Cydarius:[sblock]As you stand, you can see the humanoid's blaster pistol is still trained on your midsection. The somewhat eerie smile is gone, though, and all you can see beneath the hood is a pale-skinned, neutral expression watching you very carefully, "Yes, you are quite...distinctive. Perhaps I will find something that you and your friends are capable of. But until then, I suggest you watch you back. This is a very dangerous place and it would be sad to see you killed..."[/sblock]

Everyone Else:[sblock]At Varren's speaking up, the four entertainers acknowledge him with a polite nod...though Borel'an seemed to have noticed that laugh and sends a somewhat sharp look in Varren's direction.

Issachar's memory kicks in easily as he goes through the various cultures of the individuals. A bow of respect to the Ithorian, a polite gesture of the shoulders to the Twi'lek, which really didn't work well without the headtails to shift, too, and a very simple, almost curt nod to the two Bothans. It isn't too hard to notice that these rather simple gestures seem to present a slightly less tense air around the entertainers.

"Korlan has only given us the same trouble he has given everyone else,", Olar, the large Ithorian, rumbles.

Borel'an nods and lets out a sigh before shrugging, "I would suggest avoiding him. He comes here at least once a week about this time to talk with the...local thugs, it seems. Getting involved with that is not safe...and your friend has gotten himself involved."[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 3, 2007)

Issachar realizes a little late just how silly it is for a human to attempt a traditional Twi'Lek greeting without Lekku and smiles embarrassedly at Essa before continuing on to the others.

He nods slowly in response to Borel'an.  "I see...  Well, aside from avoiding any more involvement I suppose there isn't much to be done but keep alert and hope for the best."  He lets out a sigh.  "Though with all the trouble he seems to be I'm surprised he's still allowed in here."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=A-MG]
"Thank you for the warning," says Cyd with a polite nod, stepping away from the man. The soldier holsters his blaster, and moves to return to his companions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2007)

"It is not safe to refuse an Imperial access to a building...especially one like Korlan," Borel'an shakes his fur-covered head, "He is the type to come back with Stormtroopers and blasters."

The other entertainers nod solemnly, as if this is something that wasn't all that uncommon in Mos Eisley. Before anything else can be said, though, the female Bothan makes a small gesture with her hand and Borel'an nods to it before saying, "I apologize, but we must be going. Stay safe, Issachar. Thank you for the kind words."

The Bothan bows respectfully, then turns to leave with the rest of the entertainers, who all make sure to at least politely nod in your direction.

OOC:[sblock]Okay guys, I've moved and settled in so should be back to posting normally. Sorry for the delay. 

On another note...is there anything else you guys would like to do in Mos Eisley at the moment or shall we jump ahead a few hours to the arranged meeting with Kyra?[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2007)

Issachar returns their farewells.


----------



## possum (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm content to skip ahead a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

*I'm good with skipping ahead.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2007)

The twins suns set over the horizon roughly an hour later, but Mos Eisley barely darkened. Lights on buildings were bright enough to reduce any worry that darkness could provide in such a dangerous city. Activity in the streets was slightly lessened by the suns setting, but it was still a rather active place, like most spaceports were even in the Outer Rim.

The alley behind the tavern, however, was not well lit. In fact, it was the stereotypical dark, dank, worrying setting from bad holodramas. The slightly crumbling walls of the buildings around the alley didn't help that effect, either. As far as you could tell, no one had followed you back there, having taken a rather long route just to make sure. Of course, now it was almost exactly three hours later, just as Kyra had said, and while you could see the back door to the place, there was no sign of the woman.


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2007)

Varren paces slightly, hoping that his initial suspicions about Kyra were not correct.  It didn't look good however.  "Do you think she's up to something?" he asks the other rebels in the group.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2007)

"Hm... I sure hope not.  She seemed like such a nice girl.  At least when Karr wasn't making trouble."  Issachar half jokes.  "Well I've got my blaster set to stun."


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2007)

"Good idea," Varren says as sets his own blaster pistol to stun before replacing it in his holster.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Cydarius backs into the shadows, doing his best to stay hidden as he waits for Kyra to show up. Noticing his companions set their weapons to stun, he smiled. His own primary weapon, a modified T-6 "Thunderer," didn't have a stun setting. The veteran soldier preferred to take his opponents down for good. He still has the diplomat's blaster he had picked up ages ago though, which served well in those situations that required the application of non-lethal force.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2007)

A long fives minutes pass. Some locals also pass by, though only give you all cursory glances before moving on about their business, whatever it was that had them useing the tight alleys between the various buildings. Like most in Mos Eisley, they seemed intent of keeping out of other's business.

Finally, coming from the opposite direction and not at all from the tavern, Kyra appears. She wears the same simple clothes and jacket as before, and with the twin suns below the horizon, the chilling temperature begins to make the jacket seem more sensible beyond concealing a weapon or three. She walks with a rather calm, almost aloof pace before glancing to her side to where the group stands, then slips around a small barrier jutting out from the back of the tavern and says quietly, "Not even a blaster?" the human woman shakes her head but then just shrugs, "So this would normally be the part where you promise you can, in fact, pay. Then I nod and don't believe you but go about this anyway and we go back and forth for about an hour on that. Its been a long day, I'm not in the mood for that, so lets skip it for now...but don't think you're getting out of payment. Do you boys have a safe place to discuss business or is that part up to me, too?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 14, 2007)

Issachar is once again happy not to be the leader of the team.  All he's really required to do is stay down and not get hit so that he can make sure the others stay alive.  That doesn't include finding a permanent hideout.  Though he's not sure what would make her think they had one when they'd just gotten into town.  Well, unless the speeder counted.  He shrugs and comments:  "Good to see you again too."


----------



## Elephant (Sep 15, 2007)

"Charming as always.  Kyra, please lead the way.  I believe it is customary for the local to determine safe meeting rooms when meeting with out-of-town business associates." Karr remarks pointedly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 16, 2007)

A slight grin appears on Kyra's face and she nods, "You are smarter than you appear. Follow me...but don't get any ideas and keep those blasters away."

She then turns around gracefully, gives a careful look over her shoulder, and begins to lead the way in a very haphazard and winding path through the back alley's of Mos Eisley. After a few minutes, its obvious she's leading you in loops and circles to make sure you have no idea where you are, before finally arriving at another dark section of another alley that might not have been far from the tavern.

Kyra steps up to a door on one of the buildings, taps in a simple keycode that she makes sure to conceal from prying eyes, and then the door slides open with a hiss. The inside of the building is more like a storage building than a home or anything else. There are crates, storage cylinders, and even a couple speeder parts in the cramped building. A single light in the center of the room illuminates it all rather well, but shows that the only places to sit are on the crates or on the floor.

After everyone enters, Kyra follows, then makes sure the door is closed and taps in another code on the console, most likely sealing the door. She then turns around to face all of you again, her back to the door and, in a sense, blocking the only way in or out, and folds her arms across her chest, "This place is safe from prying eyes. Before this goes any further, however, you're going to tell me what, exactly, you want in that garrison. Then we'll discuss payment, and then, after that is finished, I will decide if you are worth helping."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Cydarius remains quiet, deferring to Karr to negotiate with Kyra. The soldier merely leans back against a metal storage container, in a position that affords his a view of the entire area. Although he keeps his hand well away from the blaster at his hip, his ready stance leaves little doubt that he could have the weapon drawn in an instant.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2007)

Issachar silently takes a seat on the floor and leans back against a crate.  He sits there watching Kyra as he waits for their fearless leader to begin negotiations.


----------



## possum (Sep 17, 2007)

Varren watches the human woman, slightly wary that the oly way in or out is currently being blocked, even by her.  He leans up against the wall and crosses his arms against his chest.


----------



## Elephant (Sep 18, 2007)

"We're looking for an Imperial officer, someone who is said to be a Rebel sympathizer.  We're hoping to find information on our man inside the garrison.  Our current information is a bit sketchy, so we need to find something better to go on."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 20, 2007)

Kyra seemed to take a few moments to go over this in her head, taking in the information and processing it. Her posture shifted just slightly then, her arms still crossed over her chest but, as far as any of you could tell, not on a blaster.

Then, in a critical voice, she said, "Most Rebel sympathizers don't survive long here. The detention cells aren't exactly friendly..." Kyra trailed off and looked at the ground while saying, "Information is more difficult to obtain than personnel, but its not impossible. It would be extremely dangerous, of course, so this won't come cheap...or easy. I would be putting a great deal at risk to do this, so I would have to have assurance of the fact that you won't screw this up. I need to know what you can provide in the way of skills and then we can see how much this will cost you...and if its even going to be possible."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

*Did everyone just forget about this game? I was waiting for Major Karr to take the lead in the questioning...*


Cyd eyes Kyra suspiciously. "And what did you have in mind for us to prove our skills?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2007)

(OOC:  When everyone stopped posting I guess I kinda did forget about it.  Good thing I have it tracked.  In any case, Izzy has nothing to add.  And don't call him that!)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## Elephant (Oct 18, 2007)

After a long (OOC:  extremely long) pause, Karr says "What do you expect, resumes?  Suffice it to say, we know how to handle ourselves.  I know what we're asking isn't easy; if it was, we wouldn't be having this conversation.  That said, if money is what you love, then that's what you'll receive."

Karr takes another moment to regard Kyra with unblinking eyes.  "Well?  What's it going to be?"


----------

